# Tú que nos estás leyendo y no estás registrada...(XXV)



## calopez (10 Oct 2017)

Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/782543-tu-que-estas-leyendo-y-no-estas-registrada-xxiv.html


----------



## Almeida (10 Oct 2017)




----------



## ChockyTrap (10 Oct 2017)

* POLEEEEE...
Edito: FAIL....*


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Oct 2017)

"...Y los sepulcros se abrirán y los muertos resucitarán y Dios estará con ellos"

Apocalipsis 33:24


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2017)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/782543-tu-que-estas-leyendo-y-no-estas-registrada-xxiv.html



Y aqui te digo lo mismo que en el hilo del Aleti:

No pensaba que pudieras tener tanto morro como para apropiarte de mis hilos :S

qué huevos no me jodas :ouch:


----------



## Ruso (10 Oct 2017)

Ja, ja, Trufo, Calopez te ha robado la idea y el hilo :XX:


----------



## Almeida (11 Oct 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Y aqui te digo lo mismo que en el hilo del Aleti:
> 
> No pensaba que pudieras tener tanto morro como para apropiarte de mis hilos :S
> 
> qué huevos no me jodas :ouch:



A ver si tiene los mismos huevos para apropiarse del hilo del rebeco ienso:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (11 Oct 2017)

Ruso dijo:


> Ja, ja, Trufo, Calopez te ha robado la idea y el hilo :XX:



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Le ha hecho un 155 + un 116

O quizas encaje mejor el 8....no se..... 8:


----------



## Kiral (12 Oct 2017)

Pero si aqui no hay ni una tia...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (12 Oct 2017)

Trufito: Updatea como van las conversaciones con Calvo-Pez


----------



## Inferno (13 Oct 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Y aqui te digo lo mismo que en el hilo del Aleti:
> 
> No pensaba que pudieras tener tanto morro como para apropiarte de mis hilos :S
> 
> qué huevos no me jodas :ouch:



muhahahahahaha

que sepas que te ha humillado y vejado hasta la saciedad.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Oct 2017)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> * POLEEEEE...
> Edito: FAIL....*





capcom dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Le ha hecho un 155 + un 116
> 
> O quizas encaje mejor el 8....no se..... 8:



Le ha hecho el 71...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Oct 2017)

Trufito:

Deja de llorar y vete pal estadio , hoy el Atletico de Aviación tiene el deber *ineludible* de dejar en ridiculo al equipo representante de los golpistas.


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Oct 2017)




----------



## kate (16 Oct 2017)

Ostras barullo... el jefe se ha apropiado de tu hilo jajajajjajaaj

¿Preparas alguna venganza?


----------



## estrella2009 (17 Oct 2017)

Hoyes Calopez¡¡ por que le has robado los temas a Barullo??
Que sepas que así quedas fatal, eh?


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Oct 2017)




----------



## Gorkako (23 Oct 2017)

Calopez se ha quedado con el jilo¿? :: exprópiese!!


----------



## LadyBell-re (25 Oct 2017)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/782543-tu-que-estas-leyendo-y-no-estas-registrada-xxiv.html



Vas a tener que quitar la chincheta al hilo, por falta de participacion.

Si tienes un rato libre, arregla mi grupo social La Mazmorra, no funciona


Gracias


----------



## Inferno (29 Oct 2017)

Este hilo a pasado de humillacion total a Barullo a Fracaso total del Lidl.

¡¡que demijrancia¡¡


----------



## LadyBell-re (29 Oct 2017)

Inferno dijo:


> Este hilo a pasado de humillacion total a Barullo a Fracaso total del Lidl.
> 
> ¡¡que demijrancia¡¡



No hay color, para todo hay que valer...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (4 Nov 2017)

Trufito: te ofrecemos apoyo táctico desde mi perímetro para recuperar el terreno invadido:

:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

'Viva Cristo Rey': Los 300 ucranianos que quieren venir a defender la unidad de España por las armas - ELMUNDOTV


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Nov 2017)




----------



## katam (6 Nov 2017)

Llevo años por aquí pero casi nunca escribo. Feliz noche!


----------



## Trigeo (6 Nov 2017)

Perdonen la intromisión... ¿de qué va este hilo?


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Nov 2017)

Trigeo dijo:


> Perdonen la intromisión... ¿de qué va este hilo?



De uno que le robó la idea a Barullo, se pasó el  copyright por toda la calva.


----------



## Knispel Kurt (14 Nov 2017)

Pero quien coño se cree el Calopez ese para robarle a barullo su hilo?


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Nov 2017)

Gran Joe dijo:


> Pero quien coño se cree el Calopez ese para robarle a barullo su hilo?



Yo pienso de que el forro está intervenido, Calvo-Pez debe haber sufrido un golpe de estado similar al que me montaron en mi perimetro, igual ni se ha enterado, de todos es sabido su pasotismo absoluto por la saluc de este erial.


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (15 Nov 2017)

capcom dijo:


> Yo pienso de que el forro está intervenido, Calvo-Pez debe haber sufrido un golpe de estado similar al que me montaron en mi perimetro, igual ni se ha enterado, de todos es sabido su pasotismo absoluto por la saluc de este erial.



¿Te han jodido el floro? ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Nov 2017)

Dr X-Traño dijo:


> ¿Te han jodido el floro? ::



ehhh :no: :no:

El golpe fue este verano y duró unas horas, las justas para hacer una limpieza cerdogán style.


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (15 Nov 2017)

capcom dijo:


> ehhh :no: :no:
> 
> El golpe fue este verano y duró unas horas, las justas para hacer una limpieza cerdogán style.



Aaaaahhh. Ya pensaba yo que te habian aplicado un 155 sin vaselina ni nah. ::


----------



## walda (15 Nov 2017)

Qué poca vergüenza el calopez x robarle el hilo a barullo


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (16 Nov 2017)

Dr X-Traño dijo:


> Aaaaahhh. Ya pensaba yo que te habian aplicado un 155 sin vaselina ni nah. ::



Eran aficionados, toda esa chusma está ya fuera, se ha hecho una buena limpieza, y aun queda algo por limpiar :fiufiu:


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (17 Nov 2017)

capcom dijo:


> Eran aficionados, toda esa chusma está ya fuera, se ha hecho una buena limpieza, y aun queda algo por limpiar :fiufiu:



Eres un represort.

O algo.


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Nov 2017)




----------



## Chino Cudeiro (18 Nov 2017)

Dr X-Traño dijo:


> Eres un represort.
> 
> O algo.



:no::no::no:

Soy muy democratico, siempre y cuando mis principios "democraticos" se cumplan al pie de la letra.


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (18 Nov 2017)

capcom dijo:


> :no::no::no:
> 
> Soy muy democratico, siempre y cuando mis principios "democraticos" se cumplan al pie de la letra.



Pues exijo mi derecho a decidir como usuario de pleno derecho que soy...

Oh, wait.

::


----------



## estrella2009 (21 Nov 2017)

Yo no soy ni he sido nunca asidua de este hilo, claro que tampoco he sido asidua de ningún otro hilo, entro y salgo donde quiero y cuando quiero, como casi todo el mundo

Pero a lo que voy, en apoyo a barullo, creo que no deberíamos de entrar nadie a este hilo, a ver si de esa manera se lo devuelve a su legítimo autor ienso:


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Nov 2017)




----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Nov 2017)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Yo no soy ni he sido nunca asidua de este hilo, claro que tampoco he sido asidua de ningún otro hilo, entro y salgo donde quiero y cuando quiero, como casi todo el mundo
> 
> Pero a lo que voy, en apoyo a barullo, creo que no deberíamos de entrar nadie a este hilo, a ver si de esa manera se lo devuelve a su legítimo autor ienso:



No estoy de acuerdo.

Se impone una Blitzkrieg al calvo y posterior purificacion a modo de tierra quemada de este puto erial.


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Nov 2017)

capcom dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Se impone una Blitzkrieg al calvo y posterior purificacion a modo de tierra quemada de este puto erial.







Muy bien y tu como propones hacer Blitzkrieg, dilo y no te quedes a medias


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (24 Nov 2017)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Muy bien y tu como propones hacer Blitzkrieg, dilo y no te quedes a medias



Está dicho.... :fiufiu:


----------



## Redbull Vol. II (27 Nov 2017)

connor dijo:


>



melafo oiga


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Nov 2017)




----------



## Chino Cudeiro (1 Dic 2017)

Y estas?...

son forreras de aqui?


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Dic 2017)

No veas como ha acabado este post, esto ya no levanta cabeza.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (7 Dic 2017)

Ya te digo...desde que las churris se han ido al mi perímetro.....


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Dic 2017)




----------



## lokeno100 (12 Dic 2017)

por cierto donde está barullo, lo tiene su mujer amarrado con una cadena?


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2017)

RIO BRAVO My Rifle, My Pony, and Me/Cindy - Dean Martin, Ricky Nelson and Walter Brennan (legendado) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Dic 2017)

Rio Lobo 1970) John Wayne Pelicula completa en español - YouTube


----------



## Carnicería Pakorro (17 Dic 2017)

Theatre of Tragedy Universal Race - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Dic 2017)

Juan Ramírez Sánchez Villalobos - YouTube


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (17 Dic 2017)

Hombre !!!!!!, cara polla....¿como te va?


----------



## Carnicería Pakorro (17 Dic 2017)

Lárgate de aquí y no nos molestes...


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2017)

ASMR chica de limpieza LIMPIANDO OFICINA - YouTube


----------



## Carnicería Pakorro (24 Dic 2017)

Fantasia Veneciana - YouTube

"Magico Encuentro" Fantasia Veneciana - YouTube

"Magico Encuentro" Fantasia Veneciana - YouTube


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe como ha acabado ladrillista?


----------



## Gorkako (29 Dic 2017)

Buenos días gente de bien, entro a desearos un gran final de año, besicos!!


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (29 Dic 2017)

¡¡¡Feliz año Gorki!!! :X


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Dic 2017)

Gorkako cómo has acabado?


----------



## walda (2 Ene 2018)

Feliz año guapetones


----------



## estrella2009 (2 Ene 2018)




----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (2 Ene 2018)

La leche, aun me dura la resaca. ::


----------



## estrella2009 (5 Ene 2018)

Yo creo que algunos no es resaca lo que les dura, sino que debe ser de nacimiento, porque por caída lo dudo, eso podría tener cura, pero lo de nacimiento, no ))


----------



## lokeno100 (6 Ene 2018)

cómo han acabado ladrillista?, y barullo?


----------



## impedancia (25 Ene 2018)




----------



## Sir Connor (11 Feb 2018)

*LAS MANOS QUIETAS* - CARLOS PÉREZ - 1985 (REMASTERIZADO) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (21 Feb 2018)




----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (6 Mar 2018)

barullo????


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Mar 2018)




----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (13 Mar 2018)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> barullo????



Eso, ¿donde anda barullo?


----------



## Sir Connor (21 Mar 2018)




----------



## Sir Connor (26 Mar 2018)

Enrique Iglesias, Nicole Scherzinger - Heartbeat (LIVE HD) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (31 Mar 2018)




----------



## Sir Connor (14 Abr 2018)




----------



## Sir Connor (20 Abr 2018)




----------



## Sir Connor (22 Abr 2018)




----------



## mostacho_borrado (24 Abr 2018)

Barullo buelbe el feodemierda sa adueñado de tu hilo.


----------



## Sir Connor (2 May 2018)




----------



## Señor Calopez (8 May 2018)

¿Quiénes son todos los feos esos chopeados que postea connor?


----------



## impedancia (19 May 2018)

Las circustancias.. Mandan.


----------



## Sir Connor (19 May 2018)




----------



## Imperioli (31 May 2018)

Eeeooooo soy nuevo eeeoooooo


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Jun 2018)




----------



## Sir Connor (17 Jun 2018)




----------



## lokeno100 (19 Jun 2018)

dónde se mete barullo?


----------



## Pilar Rubio (19 Jun 2018)

No lo se Rick.


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (19 Jun 2018)

Parece falso.


----------



## lokeno100 (20 Jun 2018)

está barullo acabado¿?, que eche a las emponderadas y charos del post, queremos chortinas.


----------



## jcuavis (9 Jul 2018)

Cómo se abre un tema?


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Jul 2018)




----------



## inspiratium (9 Jul 2018)

connor dijo:


>



lol
______


----------



## Pilar Rubio (9 Jul 2018)

mirmidonna dijo:


> Cómo se abre un tema?



pues tenes un tema... Y lo abres ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Jul 2018)

Menuda mierda de hilo: el traga grumo, supuestas gueinas troleadoras....


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Jul 2018)

Vamos a darle utilidad al hilo , grandes peliculas..

BLACK RAIN - "Los buenos amigos hacen esto" - YouTube


----------



## lokeno100 (14 Jul 2018)

Pilar Rubio dijo:


> No lo se Rick.



Que rick?, ese quién es?

---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 23:13 ----------




Imperioli dijo:


> Eeeooooo soy nuevo eeeoooooo



Hola ahora soy yo el jefe de este hilo, lo he heredado.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 23:14 ----------




mirmidonna dijo:


> Cómo se abre un tema?



Le tienes que dar a un botón que pone nuevo tema.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Jul 2018)

Hostia, está vivo el tarado......


----------



## lokeno100 (14 Jul 2018)

inspiratium dijo:


> lol
> ______



Tú por la imagen del avatar está claro que estás reventao de la cabeza. No tienes arreglo ya.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 23:16 ----------




capcom dijo:


> Hostia, está vivo el tarado......



Pues claro que estoy vivo, este año voy en las listas de vox con Santi abascal.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 23:17 ----------




Pilar Rubio dijo:


> pues tenes un tema... Y lo abres ::



Qué eres sudaca o española paticorta¿?

---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 23:20 ----------




capcom dijo:


> Hostia, está vivo el tarado......



Pensaba que estabas acabados, algunos de los que están fuera de combate, ladrillista, barullo, non grato... entre otros.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Jul 2018)

Este año vas al Valle los Caidos caminado de rodillas


----------



## lokeno100 (14 Jul 2018)

capcom dijo:


> Este año vas al Valle los Caidos caminado de rodillas



Y bueno respecto a las tías que se metían aquí criando gatos estarán, para eso han quedado.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Jul 2018)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Y bueno respecto a las tías que se metían aquí criando gatos estarán, para eso han quedado.



Gatos y tias....mala combinación


----------



## lokeno100 (14 Jul 2018)

capcom dijo:


> Gatos y tias....mala combinación



Yo al menos he acabado de casapapis con la ropa planchada y me cocinan lo que yo quiera. Para acabar como algunos pagando hipoteca haciendo el tonto mejor acabar así.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (14 Jul 2018)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Yo al menos he acabado de casapapis con la ropa planchada y me cocinan lo que yo quiera. Para acabar como algunos pagando hipoteca haciendo el tonto mejor acabar así.



Claro que si guapi.

En acto de agradecimiento ya estas yendo de Paracuellos al Valle los Caidos de rodillas


----------



## Pio-Pio (14 Jul 2018)

Hola Capcom.


----------



## inspiratium (14 Jul 2018)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Tú por la imagen del avatar está claro que estás reventao de la cabeza. No tienes arreglo ya.



tu te has visto ?

pero si todavía no he empezado


----------



## lokeno100 (15 Jul 2018)

inspiratium dijo:


> tu te has visto ?
> 
> pero si todavía no he empezado



Pues ya estás acabado


----------



## inspiratium (15 Jul 2018)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Pues ya estás acabado



k positivo k eres


----------



## lokeno100 (15 Jul 2018)

inspiratium dijo:


> k positivo k eres



Yo estoy acabado en todos los sentidos, pero lo reconozco tanto laboralmente como en el tema de las mujeres.


----------



## inspiratium (15 Jul 2018)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Yo estoy acabado en todos los sentidos, pero lo reconozco tanto laboralmente como en el tema de las mujeres.



pues cambia de avatar


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Jul 2018)

1990: Los Guerreros del Bronx (Trailer en castellano) - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (16 Jul 2018)




----------



## Chino Cudeiro (16 Jul 2018)

zafra dijo:


> Hola Capcom.



Balla, un multi

Prefiero no saber de quien


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Jul 2018)

E.L.O. - Twilight - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Jul 2018)




----------



## Survivorman. (26 Jul 2018)

Buenas a todos, aca un internauta que los viene leyendo hace años desde el anonimato y ha decidido dar la cara y participar en el mejor foro del mundo!!!

Saludos!


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (26 Jul 2018)

Barulloooooooo!!!!

Que ha picado una!!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Ago 2018)




----------



## chusto (19 Ago 2018)

Como se hace para quedar con divorciadas del foro??


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Ago 2018)

chusto dijo:


> Como se hace para quedar con divorciadas del foro??



El otro día me encontré una tele tirada en la calle. Se veía nueva así que me la llevé a casa.

Al llevármela a casa no funcionaba ni a la de tres. Despues de haberla cargado en el coche con toda la ilusión, haberla subido con todo el cariño, haberle preparado un sitio y todo...resulta que no funciona.

La abrí y estaba quemada por dentro.

La volví a dejar donde la encontré, porque seguro que alguien hay que le da alguna utilidad.

*Y por si no ha quedado claro:*

Cuando empecé a trabajar uno de los primeros lujos que me dí fue comprarme un cochecito nuevo. Era chico, 1.2, con aire acondicionado y elevalunas eléctrico, pero poco mas. Eso fue hace 20 años.

Le dí mucha caña y hasta tuve un accidente con él.

Despues de unos años me compré otro.

Con un poco de suerte alguien, a día de hoy, estará conduciendo mi cochecito.


----------



## Pollepolle (21 Ago 2018)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El otro día me encontré una tele tirada en la calle. Se veía nueva así que me la llevé a casa.
> 
> Al llevármela a casa no funcionaba ni a la de tres. Despues de haberla cargado en el coche con toda la ilusión, haberla subido con todo el cariño, haberle preparado un sitio y todo...resulta que no funciona.
> 
> ...



No entiendo la metafora bien. Hay que reclamar la garantia de las divorciadas en el antro donde las conozcas??


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Ago 2018)

Polepole dijo:


> No entiendo la metafora bien. Hay que reclamar la garantia de las divorciadas en el antro donde las conozcas??



1) Si te encuentras algo tirado en la basura, puede ser una joya que se le haya caido a alguien...pero es mas probable que sea un cacharro viejo que no sirve para nada y solo da problemas.

2) Siempre hay un tiesto para poner una mierda (con perdón).


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Sep 2018)




----------



## Señor Calopez (3 Oct 2018)

¿estáis aquí cabroncetes?


----------



## Señor Calopez (9 Oct 2018)

isuara dijo:


> ¿Que te cuentas?



Isuara :Baile: 







Na aquí con mis cosas :cook:

¿Has venido para quedarte? El foro es una caca de la vaca, nadie me hace caso :no:


----------



## Señor Calopez (9 Oct 2018)

isuara dijo:


> Hace mucho que no me doy de baja del foro, ahora lo que hago es eliminar los mensajes tras un par de días y parece que con eso me quedo tranquilo ::
> 
> El foro es lo que es y siempre ha sido lo mismo.



Pues no he encontrado ningún mensaje tuyo en semanas 8:

No se dónde se ha metido todo el mundo, parece que se hayan escondido. ¿Andáis por otro foro?


----------



## Señor Calopez (9 Oct 2018)

isuara dijo:


> Entro poco y de tiempo en tiempo cuando ando muy aburrido y si me da por escribir algo, borro el mensaje al cabo de un par de días o menos, según me de.
> 
> Yo al menos no estoy en otros foros, es más, incluso en los foros que entraba de juegos casi ni entro ya y menos para escribir.



Jo pues vaya. A mí me ha dado últimamente por lo de consumo sano y tal, y estoy informándome un poco sobre productos ecológicos, sin procesar y esas mandangas. Hace mucho que no entro al HotS, desde que te escribí aquello. 

Ahora estoy más con el cities skylines aunque ya me aburro de que me salgan siempre todas las ciudades iguales :cook: Igual debería comprar las expansiones


----------



## Señor Calopez (9 Oct 2018)

isuara dijo:


> Pues estoy ahora mismo leyendo un libro muy interesante sobre otra forma de nutrición que desconocía  Si quieres te paso el título por bnet y otros libros que me parecen de indispensable lectura
> 
> Al hots me he cansado de jugar con gente y ahora juego IA vs IA en principiante y manejo dos cuentas al mismo tiempo  Me resulta más entretenido y gano más experiencia que antes y todo



Pues las partidas de IA dan muy poquitos puntos, a lo mejor si metes dos cuentas a la vez como amigos te dan más.

Yo me propuse llevar al carnicero a nivel 100, iba por 80 y algo. Para ver qué pasaba más que nada xD

Pues sí mira recomiéndame libros porque ahora mismo no tengo ninguno. Me leí el de código obesidad de un chino que está de moda que ha escrito también sobre la diabetes y el ayuno intermitente y me interesaba ver de qué iba todo eso. La verdad es que base científica y lógica tiene, así que me gustaría seguir leyendo cosas del tema.

No se qué es bnet.

Ayer puse un hueso de aguacate en agua a ver si crece algo ::


----------



## París (21 Oct 2018)

Hola!..... .....


----------



## kate (28 Oct 2018)

Pues aquí estamos.


----------



## klingsor (1 Nov 2018)

Paisanas.

A mí. YA.

K.


----------



## lokeno100 (13 Nov 2018)

como habéis acabado


----------



## Ibis (25 Nov 2018)

Quería saber si hay más chicas aparte de mi... Hace unos meses leí a unas cuantas pero se han ido marchando o se han aburrido, no se, tal vez.

En definitiva, si hay más chicas... 

Y por fiox, nada de troll, 'tu tienes rabo' y milongas varias que lo digo en serio, me pica la curiosidad por si interactivo con ellas en algún post.


----------



## Estrellita14 (3 Dic 2018)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa salúdenme, soy nueva


----------



## Naba (6 Dic 2018)

Hola. Me he registrado para insultar y poner a más de uno en su sitio, así lo digo de entrada para que el staff me tenga localizada y facilitarles un poco la tarea, que bastante tienen con bregar con el forero medio. Buenas noches.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Dic 2018)

Naba dijo:


> Hola. Me he registrado para insultar y poner a más de uno en su sitio, así lo digo de entrada para que el staff me tenga localizada y facilitarles un poco la tarea, que bastante tienen con bregar con el forero medio. Buenas noches.



.


----------



## lokeno100 (10 Dic 2018)

si eres de vox te aceptamos no queremos correr riesgos


----------



## Maxinquaye (11 Dic 2018)

45 aÃ±os virgen buenisimo!! Emilio durÃ³. - YouTube

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (1 Ene 2019)

Estás acabao, pringao


----------



## quarere (3 Ene 2019)

Naba dijo:


> Hola. Me he registrado para insultar y poner a más de uno en su sitio, así lo digo de entrada para que el staff me tenga localizada y facilitarles un poco la tarea, que bastante tienen con bregar con el forero medio. Buenas noches.



El forero medio bastante tiene con pasar el día sin tentaciones de suicidarse... Porque tela lo que se lee por aquí, algunos dan ascopena... Un buen psicólogo quizá les podría ayudar...


----------



## genki (3 Ene 2019)




----------



## lokeno100 (9 Ene 2019)

hablé con barullo, el tio dice que se ha dedicado a las putas.


----------



## Monchitto (15 Feb 2019)

Las letras de los títulos de los hilos no salen en negrita


----------



## barullo (16 Feb 2019)

lokeno100 dijo:


> hablé con barullo, el tio dice que se ha dedicado a las putas.



Sí, ahora soy chuloputas no te jode...

Cómo inventas la madre que te parió


----------



## lokeno100 (17 Feb 2019)

Barullo el post este ya no levanta, están todas criando gatos.


----------



## barullo (17 Feb 2019)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Barullo el post este ya no levanta, están todas criando gatos.



No importa porque tampoco está a mi nombre


----------



## lokeno100 (18 Feb 2019)

Te han embargado el post, te lo tienen que devolver, es de tu propiedad.


----------



## May Jailer (19 Feb 2019)

Buenas noches, nunca he posteado aquí. Este hilo, ¿de qué trata?.


----------



## lokeno100 (20 Feb 2019)

Por cierto estás buena o no?


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2019)

May Jailer dijo:


> Buenas noches, nunca he posteado aquí. Este hilo, ¿de qué trata?.



Este hilo lo abrí un sábado de 2013 que estaba aburrido y se me ocurrió titularlo así para que las mujeres que leían el foro sin tener cuenta registrada se animaran a crearla y postearán en el hilo.

Poco después un grupo de amijous se fué incorporando y acoplando a charlar aqui todos los dias hasta hacerse un lugar de reunión diario.

Así fué que se escribían tantos mensajes que cada 4000 había que cerrarlo y abrir uno nuevo por consejo de los admin.

Abrí 24 ediciones y esta última en concreto la abrió Calópez después de cerrar la anterior.

Como mucha gente que participaba había desaparecido pues se dejó de postear y por eso está tan abandonado...

¿Y tú qué tal, trufita? Porque serás una tía supongo


----------



## May Jailer (20 Feb 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Este hilo lo abrí un sábado de 2013 que estaba aburrido y se me ocurrió titularlo así para que las mujeres que leían el foro sin tener cuenta registrada se animaran a crearla y postearán en el hilo.
> 
> Poco después un grupo de amijous se fué incorporando y acoplando a charlar aqui todos los dias hasta hacerse un lugar de reunión diario.
> 
> ...






Interesante, gracias. Sí, soy trufita. No sé qué decir realmente porque no he participado en este hilo nunca. Por decir algo: se dice que Albert Rivera y Malú están liados. Y esa parece la noticia del día.


Saludos.


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2019)

May Jailer dijo:


> Interesante, gracias. Sí, soy trufita. No sé qué decir realmente porque no he participado en este hilo nunca. Por decir algo: se dice que Albert Rivera y Malú están liados. Y esa parece la noticia del día.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Pues a pesar de que tienes bastantes posts hasta hoy no te había leído...

Besines y si necesitas halluda ya sabes, para eso estamos juapa


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Feb 2019)

Paso a saludar a barullo, que sólo me suena él de aquella chupipandi veterana de hace mil años.


----------



## lokeno100 (21 Feb 2019)

si pones una foto enseñando algo de paso


----------



## genki (23 Feb 2019)

Joder que cambio ha dado esto


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Feb 2019)

Ya hay otro motivo para que las mujeres se registren: 

¡Las foreras tenemos PRIVILEGIOS! 
Calopez nos invita a una copa, y otros beneficios que podéis ver en mi captura de pantalla del panel de usuario. 











¡Venid todas! Calopez es feminista y nos da privilegios. ¡Hagamos de esto un foro femenino la mar de cuqui!


----------



## damnit (25 Feb 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Ya hay otro motivo para que las mujeres se registren:
> 
> ¡Las foreras tenemos PRIVILEGIOS!
> Calopez nos invita a una copa, y otros beneficios que podéis ver en mi captura de pantalla del panel de usuario.
> ...



Calopez que coño pasa que esto ya parece el ayuntamiento de Cheste


----------



## Lord DD (27 Feb 2019)

Coño, que cambiado está esto.


----------



## genki (27 Feb 2019)

Ese muñeco me suena...


----------



## Lord DD (27 Feb 2019)

genki dijo:


> Ese muñeco me suena...



Soy un viejo del lugar.


----------



## genki (27 Feb 2019)

Lord DD dijo:


> Soy un viejo del lugar.



Ya me he dado cuenta 

Todo bien?


----------



## Lord DD (27 Feb 2019)

genki dijo:


> Ya me he dado cuenta
> 
> Todo bien?



No me quejo, no.

¿Y usted? ¿Donde están todos?


----------



## genki (27 Feb 2019)

Lord DD dijo:


> No me quejo, no.
> 
> ¿Y usted? ¿Donde están todos?



Bueno, entonces bien.

No te sé decir, he venido un poco a rachas y estoy muy perdido. :/


----------



## Poleman (27 Feb 2019)

pues encuentrate


----------



## lokeno100 (28 Feb 2019)

como habrá acabado el ladrillista y ese que salía con shrek? O sea Non grato


----------



## mostacho (4 Mar 2019)




----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Mar 2019)

tienes pinta de ser tu misma el apocalipsis


----------



## lokeno100 (25 Mar 2019)

estáis acabado, es vuestro fin


----------



## walda (26 Mar 2019)

lokeno100 dijo:


> como habrá acabado el ladrillista y ese que salía con shrek? O sea Non grato



Mandales un mp


----------



## lokeno100 (26 Mar 2019)

esos ya están acabaos que mp les voy a mandar.


----------



## barullo (17 Abr 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Ya hay otro motivo para que las mujeres se registren:
> 
> ¡Las foreras tenemos PRIVILEGIOS!
> Calopez nos invita a una copa, y otros beneficios que podéis ver en mi captura de pantalla del panel de usuario.
> ...



¿Qué? ¿ya te ha pagado una copa el cherif? 

Va a ser que no ¿eh?


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué? ¿ya te ha pagado una copa el cherif?
> 
> Va a ser que no ¿eh?



Hay que pedir la vez en el PANEL DE CONTROL ESPECIAL PARA FORERAS. 








Ahí donde pone "elegir bar" te apuntas y te dan la vez. El más solicitado es KIMBUMBU RESTAURANTE AFRICANO.
Tanto decir que no hay foreras y a mí me tocó el número 5.524 de la lista. 
Me da que algunos están haciendo trampa... 
Cuando me toque la vez calopez estará tan borracho que daría igual si va una forera o un drag queen..


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Pero si aqui no hay ni una tia...



EJE JEM!

Sí, te cito en un post de la primera página del hilo jajjajajajajaj


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Vaya bajón @Kiral .... dame cuerda o algo... yo solamente quería poner celoso a @bestiaxu


----------



## Kiral (20 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> Vaya bajón @Kiral .... dame cuerda o algo... yo solamente quería poner celoso a @bestiaxu



“Dame cuerda” suena regulá na má eh?! Aqui puedo pagarte unas fantas, que este hilo no lo mira ni el tato.


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> “Dame cuerda” suena regulá na má eh?! Aqui puedo pagarte unas fantas, que este hilo no lo mira ni el tato.



Nahhh las fantas ya me las pago yo... o te invito yo a ti, no te preocupes.

¿Nadie mira el hilo? ummm pues vamos a contarnos secretos.

Empiezas tu


----------



## Kiral (20 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> Nahhh las fantas ya me las pago yo... o te invito yo a ti, no te preocupes.
> 
> ¿Nadie mira el hilo? ummm pues vamos a contarnos secretos.
> 
> Empiezas tu



La tengo pequeña.

Te toca.


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> La tengo pequeña.
> 
> Te toca.



 

tu y tu sinceridad.
a ver que suelto yo ahora


----------



## Kiral (20 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> tu y tu sinceridad.
> a ver que suelto yo ahora



Por cierto una tia invitando a un hombre... si te pasas por el atico te ponen un monumento.


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Quedaré como una marrana.... pero desde que me he mudado, no he limpiado nunca los cristales de la casa...


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Por cierto una tia invitando a un hombre... si te pasas por el atico te ponen un monumento.



A ver.... para eso trabajo ¿no? para poder pagar las necesidades de una.


----------



## Kiral (20 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> A ver.... para eso trabajo ¿no? para poder pagar las necesidades de una.



Pos si. Cuentame que llevas puesto. Con detalle.


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Pos si. Cuentame que llevas puesto. Con detalle.



jajajajajaajajajajajajajajaj

pensaba que esto era un "di algo sincero" pero sin preguntas... cada un@ que diga lo que quiera. Pues siento al decepción.... unos tejanos viejos con una camisa vieja y manchada. No limpiaré cristales, pero me he pasado el día limpiando la casa...

Y de calzado unas Crocks o como se digan. Las típicas de guiri con calcetines  muy cómodas...


----------



## Kiral (20 Abr 2019)

Las reglas estan para saltarselas rubia.

A mi me parece que estas muy sexy asi. Si te tuviera delante te arrancaba la camisa a bocaos.

Ara, lo de las crops... tssss eso “no me usta”, como dice mi sobrino.

Te toca, pregunta.


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

No voy a preguntar, suelta algo tuyo....un secreto o una confesión de esas, algo que nunca le hayas contado a nadie.

Venga, que nadie nos lee


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Las reglas estan para saltarselas rubia.
> 
> A mi me parece que estas muy sexy asi. Si te tuviera delante te arrancaba la camisa a bocaos.
> 
> ...



jajajajajajajajajaja

gracias, pero... saldrías asustado. Necesito una buena ducha ahora... entre limpiar la casa y el ordenador... esto es un horno. No huelo a rosas ahora mismo.

Siento la sinceridad


----------



## Kiral (20 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> gracias, pero... saldrías asustado. Necesito una buena ducha ahora... entre limpiar la casa y el ordenador... esto es un horno. No huelo a rosas ahora mismo.
> 
> Siento la sinceridad



No me importa. El sexo salvaje conlleva lo mismo. En cuanto pierdas el miedo a practicarlo, podemos pasarlo en grande.


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> No me importa. El sexo salvaje conlleva lo mismo. En cuanto pierdas el miedo a practicarlo, podemos pasarlo en grande.



Pensaba que era el hilo "de la sinceridad"...


----------



## Kiral (20 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> Pensaba que era el hilo "de la sinceridad"...



Que capotazo mas bien dao miarma. Yo que se, no debe perderse ocasion de meter ficha.

A ver... yo no limpio un cristal desde... creo que nunca. Eso si, las ventanas que pesan un quintal las descuelgo yo.

A ver lo que tarda el que sea en entrar aqui a llamarme pagafantas por hablar contigo.


----------



## kate (20 Abr 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Que capotazo mas bien dao miarma. Yo que se, no debe perderse ocasion de meter ficha.
> 
> A ver... yo no limpio un cristal desde... creo que nunca. Eso si, las ventanas que pesan un quintal las descuelgo yo.
> 
> A ver lo que tarda el que sea en entrar aqui a llamarme pagafantas por hablar contigo.



Nahhh estamos hablando.

Recuerda: nadie los lee... no pueden opinar 

a ver a ver... otro secreto mío... ostras tu creo que ya los he dicho todos por el foro... esto de hablar con gente que no conoces está muy bien, te desahogas. Lo que ahora no se me ocurre ningún otro secreto...


----------



## Cuqui (21 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> Quedaré como una marrana.... pero desde que me he mudado, no he limpiado nunca los cristales de la casa...



Me encanta cuando os poneis cochinas


----------



## kate (21 Abr 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Me encanta cuando os poneis cochinas



No me des bola que luego dicen que chupipandilleo hilos.

Además para mañana ya he de volver a la normalidad: duchada, trajeada y sin comer Doritos.

He de desintoxicarme del foro... De momento he salido del sótano. Ahora estoy en las escaleras, que fuera de él hace frío.


----------



## Cuqui (21 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> No me des bola que luego dicen que chupipandilleo hilos.
> 
> Además para mañana ya he de volver a la normalidad: duchada, trajeada y sin comer Doritos.
> 
> He de desintoxicarme del foro... De momento he salido del sótano. Ahora estoy en las escaleras, que fuera de él hace frío.



Te vas a ir a dormor con el indice naranja?
Bueno, bueno... te dejo estar. Que vaya bien la detox


----------



## Lord DD (22 Abr 2019)

Alguien ha cumplido años hace poco....

¡Felicidades, juapa!! :X


----------



## kate (22 Abr 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Te vas a ir a dormor con el indice naranja?
> Bueno, bueno... te dejo estar. Que vaya bien la detox



Lo que voy a decir no es por ti Cuqui, o por ti @Hans_Asperger , lo digo en general, pero me puedo basar en algún ejemplo.
Si quieres puedo contestar que me chupo el dedo después de comer doritos... y luego m preguntas sobre el verbo de la frase... y se monta un bucle de esos.

Hay hilos para reír, hay hilos serios, hilos para chupipandillear, para cotillear, para acosar a bestiaxu, para ponerse depresivos...

si en un hilo, por ejemplo, hay hostias como panes y mal rollo... no entiendo por qué me tenéis que citar o invocar con que queréis pagafantear, no toca.

Si hay un hilo serio y me citáis con una burrada, no voy a contestar una burrada, es un hilo serio.

¿A qué viene esto? pues no viene cuento y a nadie le importa, supongo que por eso lo escribo aquí, que este hilo está muerto.

Y si mandáis un MP y no contestaís, luego no os quejéis que hable por los codos y me queden hablando sola.

Saludos y buen foro


----------



## Cuqui (22 Abr 2019)

kate dijo:


> Lo que voy a decir no es por ti Cuqui, o por ti @Hans_Asperger , lo digo en general, pero me puedo basar en algún ejemplo.
> Si quieres puedo contestar que me chupo el dedo después de comer doritos... y luego m preguntas sobre el verbo de la frase... y se monta un bucle de esos.
> 
> Hay hilos para reír, hay hilos serios, hilos para chupipandillear, para cotillear, para acosar a bestiaxu, para ponerse depresivos...
> ...



Este foro es libertad (hasta que el calvo le da tu ip al CNP). No te pongas tantas barreras. Estamos aqui para insultar, debatir, aprender, insultar, pagafantear, reir, insultar...
Yo he hecho todo eso que dices? Yo soy mas de triskies.


----------



## corolaria (22 Abr 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Este foro es libertad (hasta que el calvo le da tu ip al CNP). No te pongas tantas barreras. Estamos aqui para insultar, debatir, aprender, insultar, pagafantear, reir, insultar...
> Yo he hecho todo eso que dices? Yo soy mas de triskies.



Pues yo creo que eres más de alpiste.
Sin acritud.


----------



## Cuqui (22 Abr 2019)

corolaria dijo:


> Pues yo creo que eres más de alpiste.
> Sin acritud.



Otro sorbeis pollas. El alpiste esta bien.


----------



## lamateporunyogur (1 May 2019)

Bueno pues después de 10 años siguiendo Burbuja me he registrado, en realidad ya tenía un login antiguo Lautreamont , pero no se qué pasó... Gracias a burbuja pude salvar a mi hermano y mi primo de invertir sus ahorros en Forum Fraudetélico  (for real) y a una amiga que quería poner pasta en Bankia justo unos dias antes de que saltará la noticia de la intervención. 

En otra ocasión me gaste unos 150 leuros en el Carrefour en latunes y derivados para hacerme una despensa.



Muchas veces me repetía a mi misma, no tengo que entrar más a burbuja/forocoches (pague por una invitación 6€), solo hay freaks y degenerados que tienen que pagar para mojar el churro. Pero una y otra vez he caído leyendo hilos absurdos hasta las tantas de la mañana obsesivamente...(y tengo cientos de cosas que hacer en mi vida y toneladas de aficiones) pero mi cerebro conspiranóico no puede evitar volver una y otra vez a este páramo del pensamiento, a este circo de atrocidades, fraudes electorales, conspiraciones mundiales, judíos ... madre mía *!Qué salseo!, *la Tómbola con Carmele era un truño como un puño al lado de ésto.

Estos días he estado "Living" con las elecciones y ahora con lo del fraude electoral (que no importa si es real o no) .. pero tengo que continuar con mi vida. La verdad es que es un poco una putísima mierda se un "Forero Paco de Mier" cuando debería ser un Madmaxista @calopez ¿no puedo hacer nada para recuperar ese usuario antiguo Lautreamont se llamaba... ¿o los borras todos para ahorrarte unos durillos en el hosting?


----------



## barullo (2 May 2019)

Vaya nick que te has puesto, @lamateporunyogur  

Y siendo mujer además


----------



## lokeno100 (4 May 2019)

barullo te van a comer con papas, no se ve ya una teta y eso que vox ha irrumpido con fuerza.


----------



## barullo (4 May 2019)

lokeno100 dijo:


> barullo te van a comer con papas, no se ve ya una teta y eso que vox ha irrumpido con fuerza.



Si es que espantan a todas las floreras ¿cómo se van a ver tetas aqui así, atracatrenes?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 May 2019)

He estado en foros de 15 miembros con más foreras que aquí.


----------



## barullo (4 May 2019)

Jhon "Rabo" dijo:


> He estado en foros de 15 miembros con más foreras que aquí.



Ya 

Aqui tuvimos muchas, pero fueron desfilando con el paso del tiempo...también se fueron foreros

Cuesta creerlo si eres pompero, pero es la verdad


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 May 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ya
> 
> Aqui tuvimos muchas, pero fueron desfilando con el paso del tiempo...también se fueron foreros
> 
> Cuesta creerlo si eres pompero, pero es la verdad



Pues este foro es de largo el más concurrido de cuantos he estado, aunque con tanto Facebook, Twitter, Badoo, Tinder, Whatssap etc los foros están de capa caída, y supongo que aquí se ha notado también.


----------



## barullo (4 May 2019)

Jhon "Rabo" dijo:


> Pues este foro es de largo el más concurrido de cuantos he estado, aunque con tanto Facebook, Twitter, Badoo, Tinder, Whatssap etc los foros están de capa caída, y supongo que aquí se ha notado también.



Supongo que eso tendrá que ver, pero aqui también hay autenticos "especialistas" en espantar a las pocas o muchas audaces que se atrevan a postear o poner fotos.

Aqui en este foro se han visto autenticas "cruzadas" de algunos rascanalgas para echar a foreras y encima con el aplauso de muchos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 May 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Supongo que eso tendrá que ver, pero aqui también hay autenticos "especialistas" en espantar a las pocas o muchas audaces que se atrevan a postear o poner fotos.
> 
> Aqui en este foro se han visto autenticas "cruzadas" de algunos rascanalgas para echar a foreras y encima con el aplauso de muchos



Ya me he dado cuenta, a los que no machacamos a las mujeres e interactuamos con ellas en algún hilo nos llaman huelebragas despectivamente, cosa que me la trae floja por supuesto.


----------



## barullo (4 May 2019)

Jhon "Rabo" dijo:


> Ya me he dado cuenta, a los que no machacamos a las mujeres e interactuamos con ellas en algún hilo nos llaman huelebragas despectivamente, cosa que me la trae floja por supuesto.



Aqui en este hilo no pasaba eso porque era mio aunque ponga Calopez como autor y además nos reuniamos un grupo de amijous aqui, pero así ha sido en general salvo en este y alguno que otro más como excepción.

De todas formas la gente viene y va, y no se larga sólo por eso. También se cansan o tienen menos tiempo por lo que sea.


----------



## lokeno100 (6 May 2019)

barullo no ve una teta ni pagando, cómo se llamaban los balcones barullos o cómo le decías?


----------



## kate (6 May 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Aqui en este hilo no pasaba eso porque era mio aunque ponga Calopez como autor y además nos reuniamos un grupo de amijous aqui, pero así ha sido en general salvo en este y alguno que otro más como excepción.
> 
> De todas formas la gente viene y va, y no se larga sólo por eso. También se cansan o tienen menos tiempo por lo que sea.



No te preocupes... Los "bizcochitos" volverán  va a rachas... Aunque creo que la chupipandi está ahora en el hilo de "Me han puesto en el ignore".


----------



## barullo (6 May 2019)

lokeno100 dijo:


> barullo no ve una teta ni pagando, cómo se llamaban los balcones barullos o cómo le decías?



Si, balcones balcones 


kate dijo:


> No te preocupes... Los "bizcochitos" volverán  va a rachas... Aunque creo que la chupipandi está ahora en el hilo de "Me han puesto en el ignore".



Si, cada cierto tiempo hay un hilo así. Ya ha habido varios juapar


----------



## lokeno100 (8 May 2019)

si el abascal no entra así en congreso: 




Vuelvo a votar a Falange, en España no queremos cobardes.


----------



## Felson (19 May 2019)

Yo no estoy registrada, estoy registrado ¿También vale?


----------



## lokeno100 (20 May 2019)

si claro que vale, le damos la bienvenida.


----------



## IPC (20 May 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Aqui en este hilo no pasaba eso porque* era mio aunque ponga Calopez* como autor y además nos reuniamos un grupo de amijous aqui, pero así ha sido en general salvo en este y alguno que otro más como excepción.
> 
> De todas formas la gente viene y va, y no se larga sólo por eso. También se cansan o tienen menos tiempo por lo que sea.



Y cobras derechos de autor, Barullito? Deberías pedir lo tuyo


----------



## Inferno (21 May 2019)

yeeeee genteeeeeee que tal estamos??

joerrr con la Hipesé,la de tiempo que hacia que no la leia.


----------



## barullo (21 May 2019)

.


Inferno dijo:


> yeeeee genteeeeeee que tal estamos??
> 
> joerrr con la Hipesé,la de tiempo que hacia que no la leia.



Ahí tú rascanalgas ¿cómo andamios?


----------



## lamateporunyogur (23 May 2019)

No se para qué registrarse? El 90% de los burbujos son misóginos, betas y losers .... entrar aquí siendo woman es como ir a Mauthausen.... para que me insulten prefiero escuchar trap o reggaeton


----------



## Gorkako (29 May 2019)

Hola! qué hace?


----------



## barullo (29 May 2019)

Gorkako dijo:


> Hola! qué hace?



Coño 18 los ojos, brincapozas ¿cómo andamios?


----------



## Alis Volat Propriis (30 May 2019)

Yo os leo y estoy registrada, pero no os hablo


----------



## barullo (30 May 2019)

Alis Volat Propriis dijo:


> Yo os leo y estoy registrada, pero no os hablo



Tú eres la gallega ¿no?


----------



## Alis Volat Propriis (31 May 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Tú eres la gallega ¿no?



 has tirado de hemeroteca. Confiesa


----------



## barullo (31 May 2019)

Alis Volat Propriis dijo:


> has tirado de hemeroteca. Confiesa



Poca hemeroteca tienes para tirar


----------



## Alis Volat Propriis (31 May 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Poca hemeroteca tienes para tirar



También es verdad


----------



## estrella2009 (4 Jun 2019)

Hola, que tal como va la cosa y eso?


----------



## lokeno100 (16 Jun 2019)

no veas han aparecido IPC y gorkako, gorkako como acabaste?


----------



## lokeno100 (19 Jun 2019)

donde se metió non grato?


----------



## IPC (19 Jun 2019)

Inferno dijo:


> yeeeee genteeeeeee que tal estamos??
> 
> joerrr con la Hipesé,la de tiempo que hacia que no la leia.



Yeeeeeee, me echabas de menos rascanalgas????


----------



## ﷽ (19 Jun 2019)

Alis Volat Propriis dijo:


> Yo os leo y estoy registrada, pero no os hablo



Te compro la cuenta. Seguimos por privado.


----------



## Clodovea (21 Jun 2019)

Os leo hace años y me registré hace poco.
Me río mucho con vosotros.
No entiendo muy bien el hilo, pero me ha gustado para mi primer mensaje.


----------



## París (23 Jun 2019)

Caray... Hay hasta gente conocida por aquí..


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2019)

París dijo:


> Caray... Hay hasta gente conocida por aquí..



Esto no lo conoce ya ni el padre que lo parió  

¿como andamios, juapa? ¿todo bien?


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2019)

Clodovea dijo:


> Os leo hace años y me registré hace poco.
> Me río mucho con vosotros.
> No entiendo muy bien el hilo, pero me ha gustado para mi primer mensaje.



Una lástima que no te registraras hace esos años que dices, porque hubieras entendido mejor que ahora el hilo, trufita  bienvenida de todas formas


----------



## París (23 Jun 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Esto no lo conoce ya ni el padre que lo parió
> 
> ¿como andamios, juapa? ¿todo bien?



Cómo ha cambiado todo... Pero todos somos los mismos disfrazados, no? XDDD

Edit: Sip, bastante aburrida de todo... pero lo importante la salud sigue ahí!


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2019)

París dijo:


> Cómo ha cambiado todo... Pero todos somos los mismos disfrazados, no? XDDD
> 
> Edit: Sip, bastante aburrida de todo... pero lo importante la salud sigue ahí!



No no, esto no tiene nada que ver.

En la fecha de apertura que ves Calópez cerró mi hilo y abrió este que ves que no conserva nada de lo que era.

Aqui practicamente no se postea y de la gente que tú conocías yo creo que no queda casi nadie por el foro.


----------



## París (23 Jun 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No no, esto no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> En la fecha de apertura que ves Calópez cerró mi hilo y abrió este que ves que no conserva nada de lo que era.
> 
> Aqui practicamente no se postea y de la gente que tú conocías yo creo que no queda casi nadie por el foro.



IPC y Lokeno siguen.. Con ellos no recuerdo ninguna charla en especial, pero los nicks me suenan, algo es algo XDDD 

El Secretario, Txell, Guerea, Gort, Destroyo, Palimpsecto, Octubre, nefernef, etc... deben seguir aunque menos..​


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2019)

París dijo:


> IPC y Lokeno siguen.. Con ellos no recuerdo ninguna charla en especial, pero los nicks me suenan, algo es algo XDDD
> 
> El Secretario, Txell, Guerea, Gort, Destroyo, Palimpsecto, Octubre, nefernef, etc... deben seguir aunque menos..



De toda esa lista casi ninguno. Al menos con esos nicks. Porque alguno que nombras sí que sigue pero con otra apariencia


----------



## París (23 Jun 2019)

barullo dijo:


> De toda esa lista casi ninguno. Al menos con esos nicks. Porque alguno que nombras sí que sigue pero con otra apariencia



Uuuyuuyyy! Dime quién!

Por privado, ahora que no nos lee nadie, así ... podremos jijijijojojojujuju XDDD


----------



## clinadin (6 Jul 2019)

Aquí se liga o no?


----------



## Ni_muerta! (10 Jul 2019)

barullo dijo:


> De toda esa lista casi ninguno. Al menos con esos nicks. Porque alguno que nombras sí que sigue pero con otra apariencia



Vaya hilo legendario amigo.
Saludis


----------



## Ni_muerta! (10 Jul 2019)

París dijo:


> IPC y Lokeno siguen.. Con ellos no recuerdo ninguna charla en especial, pero los nicks me suenan, algo es algo XDDD
> 
> El Secretario, Txell, Guerea, Gort, Destroyo, Palimpsecto, Octubre, nefernef, etc... deben seguir aunque menos..



Te recuerdo!


----------



## barullo (10 Jul 2019)

Ni_muerta! dijo:


> Vaya hilo legendario amigo.
> Saludis



Hola Nimu ¿cómo andamios, trufita? 18 los ojos que te ven por aqui


----------



## lokeno100 (13 Jul 2019)

barullo ríndete ya, aquí no vas a dormir nunca con ninguna.


----------



## barullo (14 Jul 2019)

lokeno100 dijo:


> barullo ríndete ya, aquí no vas a dormir nunca con ninguna.



¿Y quién quiere dormir? Si con follar a mi me vale, carahormiga


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Jul 2019)

Lo mismo y los mismos de siempre, puf…


----------



## El Secretario (5 Ago 2019)

París dijo:


> IPC y Lokeno siguen.. Con ellos no recuerdo ninguna charla en especial, pero los nicks me suenan, algo es algo XDDD
> 
> El Secretario, Txell, Guerea, Gort, Destroyo, Palimpsecto, Octubre, nefernef, etc... deben seguir aunque menos..



Buah! yo he tenido tantos nicks que no sé cual ponerme los días de fiesta cuando aparezco.


----------



## Tomate-chan (23 Ago 2019)

ShocktrooperCG dijo:


> * POLEEEEE...
> Edito: FAIL....*



esta es el sodomita barley?


----------



## Leucemia mental (2 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> esta es el sodomita barley?



Una firma de Hetalia.

Te gusta Hetalia cuando la imagen que tienen de vosotros los españoles en ese anime es que sois unos vagos que tocan la guitarra y hacen la siesta todo el día.


----------



## Tomate-chan (3 Sep 2019)

Leucemia mental dijo:


> Una firma de Hetalia.
> 
> Te gusta Hetalia cuando la imagen que tienen de vosotros los españoles en ese anime es que sois unos vagos que tocan la guitarra y hacen la siesta todo el día.



Por lo menos aparece España. De Galicia ni saben lo que es


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (15 Sep 2019)

Hola!!! por fin estoy registrada, qué chupi nos lo vamos a pasar ji ji ji ji 
soy una chortina pizpireta de verdad eh!! Nada de rabos. Soy feminista y Carlista!


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (16 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Hola!!! por fin estoy registrada, qué chupi nos lo vamos a pasar ji ji ji ji
> soy una chortina pizpireta de verdad eh!! Nada de rabos. Soy feminista y Carlista!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 154534



Hija de puta, que los mayores de 65 años también tenemos derecho a follar.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (16 Sep 2019)

Obi_Wan_Kenobi dijo:


> Hija de puta, que los mayores de 65 años también tenemos derecho a follar.



Si, con ovejas


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (16 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Si, con ovejas



Hija de puta, he creado dos disrupciones espaciotemporales para que el meteorito del tamaño del Bernabeu no colisionara sobre la Tierra ¿y no me merezco un polvo, una o 20 novias?


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (16 Sep 2019)

Obi_Wan_Kenobi dijo:


> Hija de puta, he creado dos disrupciones espaciotemporales para que el meteorito del tamaño del Bernabeu no colisionara sobre la Tierra ¿y no me merezco un polvo, una o 20 novias?



Con más de 65 solo tienes derecho a la eutanasia


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (16 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Con más de 65 solo tienes derecho a la eutanasia
> Ver archivo adjunto 154754


----------



## Cacaceitero (19 Sep 2019)

Trolleo dedicado al foro a una choni que escucha reggaetón:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (19 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Hola!!! por fin estoy registrada, qué chupi nos lo vamos a pasar ji ji ji ji
> soy una chortina pizpireta de verdad eh!! Nada de rabos. Soy feminista y Carlista!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 154534



Eres Guilty Gear y respondes nuestras preguntas...


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (19 Sep 2019)

Obi_Wan_Kenobi dijo:


> Eres Guilty Gear y respondes nuestras preguntas...



Qué preguntas tienes?


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (19 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Qué preguntas tienes?



¿Eres Guilty Gear?


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (19 Sep 2019)

Obi_Wan_Kenobi dijo:


> ¿Eres Guilty Gear?



La respuesta es NO


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (19 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> La respuesta es NO



Se aceptan tres preguntas ¿TIENES PAREJA?


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (19 Sep 2019)

Obi_Wan_Kenobi dijo:


> Se aceptan tres preguntas ¿TIENES PAREJA?



Por supuesto, soy una Chortina muy pero que muy Pizpireta


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (19 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Por supuesto, soy una Chortina muy pero que muy Pizpireta



No hay más preguntas, su señoría.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (19 Sep 2019)

Obi_Wan_Kenobi dijo:


> No hay más preguntas, su señoría.



Que triste.. intentar ligar en un foro con un personaje random que podría tener un rabo más largo que el de Satán....


----------



## Cacaceitero (20 Sep 2019)

Trolleo a pareja de gitanas que están haciendo botellón dentro de un coche: 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (20 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Que triste.. intentar ligar en un foro con un personaje random que podría tener un rabo más largo que el de Satán....



Disculpa Chortina el foro me envía los mensajes que le salen de la polla al los moderadores y el tuyo no me ha llegado, qué justo ¿verdad? De todas formas si dices que tienes novio/a es que tienes novia/a y eso hay que respetarlo, debe creerse el ladrón/a que todos son de su condición. Por otra parte lo del rabo es verdad.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (20 Sep 2019)

Obi_Wan_Kenobi dijo:


> Disculpa Chortina el foro me envía los mensajes que le salen de la polla al los moderadores y el tuyo no me ha llegado, qué justo ¿verdad? De todas formas si dices que tienes novio/a es que tienes novia/a y eso hay que respetarlo, debe creerse el ladrón/a que todos son de su condición. Por otra parte lo del rabo es verdad.



no no lo del rabo no es verdad, lo del novio si, y las notificaciones son automáticas con la respuesta de cada hilo,, digo?


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (20 Sep 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> no no lo del rabo no es verdad, lo del novio si, y las notificaciones son automáticas con la respuesta de cada hilo,, digo?



Mira, la envidia del pene también funciona para las novias de los novios. La moderación acaba de cagar tu mensaje en mis alertas y yo no quiero cagarla con el novio de otra.


----------



## IPC (23 Sep 2019)

Eyyyy!!!


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2019)

IPC dijo:


> Eyyyy!!!



¿qué pasa, pisacharcos?  

¿ahora eres ermitaña?


----------



## genki (24 Sep 2019)

Buenas tardes


----------



## propellerman (24 Sep 2019)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Buen tirapedos


----------



## lokeno100 (25 Sep 2019)

la chortina pizpi es un tío con más rabo que el caballo de babieca.


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2019)

genki dijo:


> Buenas tardes



Mucho tiempo sin venir por aqui ¿eh caraestaca?



lokeno100 dijo:


> la chortina pizpi es un tío con más rabo que el caballo de babieca.



Qué coño el caballo de Babieca si Babieca era un caballo, cansaliebres


----------



## genki (26 Sep 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mucho tiempo sin venir por aqui ¿eh caraestaca?
> 
> 
> 
> Qué coño el caballo de Babieca si Babieca era un caballo, cansaliebres



Un poco, la verdad. 

Cómo va todo?


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2019)

genki dijo:


> Un poco, la verdad.
> 
> Cómo va todo?



Vamos tirando mejor o peor...a ratos...¿y vos?


----------



## genki (26 Sep 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Vamos tirando mejor o peor...a ratos...¿y vos?



Bien, de momento no me puedo quejar, también voy a ratos/días

Joder, si que hacía que no entraba...


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2019)

genki dijo:


> Bien, de momento no me puedo quejar, también voy a ratos/días
> 
> Joder, si que hacía que no entraba...



Esto ya no lo conoce ni la madre que lo parió


----------



## genki (26 Sep 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Esto ya no lo conoce ni la madre que lo parió



Pero en todo! Menudo diseño!!


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2019)

genki dijo:


> Pero en todo! Menudo diseño!!



Eso sucedió en febrero por San Valentín:

El Calópez trasladó el foro de la antigüa plataforma de foros vBulletin a esta de Xenforo...

Más moderno y más coñazo también porque desde que lo abrió lo tiene abandonado y hay cosas que van a pedales

Menudo regalito de "enamorados" que nos endiñó el rascanalgas


----------



## genki (26 Sep 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Eso sucedió en febrero por San Valentín:
> 
> El Calópez trasladó el foro de la antigüa plataforma de foros vBulletin a esta de Xenforo...
> 
> ...



Pues no me gusta nada el diseño, no es nada cómodo.

Donde manda patrón...


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (12 Oct 2019)

Me voy a des-registrar one more time... esto es un estercolero


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Oct 2019)




----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (25 Oct 2019)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



es tu novia?


----------



## Sr.nadie (31 Oct 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> "...Y los sepulcros se abrirán y los muertos resucitarán y Dios estará con ellos"
> 
> Apocalipsis 33:24



No he leído libro más brutal que ese, creo que lo he comentado


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

@calopez devuélveme este hilo que para eso es mio, listocorral, que le vas robando los hilos a la gente desde el principal hasta la guarde y no te tiembla ni el pulso 

le cambias el autor y listo que es de ley que devuelvas lo que no es tuyo


----------



## visaman (12 Nov 2019)

barullo calientahilos o algo asi


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2019)

visaman dijo:


> barullo calientahilos o algo asi



Este hilo sí que era calentito cuando le regentaba yo ¿eh mangurrián? lo que te habrás puesto las botas aqui


----------



## Elputodirector (15 Nov 2019)

Buenas noches ratones


----------



## Alexander III (15 Nov 2019)




----------



## saziffokek-0191 (11 Dic 2019)

Para las mejores fiestas entra en Dondisfraz, diviértete al ver las nuevas tendencias


----------



## genki (2 Ene 2020)

Feliz año maj@s!


----------



## lokeno100 (6 Ene 2020)

Voy a solicitar una lista de firmas para que calvopez devuelva el hilo a barullo que le pertenece:

Firmo : Lokeno100.


----------



## Cacaceitero (28 Ene 2020)

Maravilloso, igual que un ONVRE DE PELO EN PECHO está hasta los huevos de babafantas,arrastrados,aduladores y venderiñones a cambio de tocar una teta, existen mujeres que también están hasta el mismísimo papo del retraso genético-congénito de las mujeres:


----------



## Rompeconejos (31 Ene 2020)

Menuda teen.


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Feb 2020)




----------



## kokod (4 Feb 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Quien es?


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Feb 2020)

Forofgold dijo:


> Tu ser idiota, tu no tener derecho a poner fotos de persona que no darte permiso.



Es verdad que vergüenza y la puta de tu madre ha muerto ya ?


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Feb 2020)

Forofgold dijo:


> Yo ignorar tu ahora, yo empezar entender porque llamarte feo los demas.



Eso eso vas aprendiendo.. no te gusta la cordialidad de este gran foro.... es una pasada....


----------



## Gorkako (2 Mar 2020)

Entró conformó que sigo vivo y me voy


----------



## Forofgold (Azul) (5 Mar 2020)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/782543-tu-que-estas-leyendo-y-no-estas-registrada-xxiv.html


----------



## Rhaella (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2020)

Rhaella dijo:


>



¿Y tú de quién eres juapar?


----------



## Rhaella (25 Mar 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y tú de quién eres juapar?



De nadie creo. Una que estaba leyendo y se ha registrado muy obedientemente.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2020)

Rhaella dijo:


> De nadie creo. Una que estaba leyendo y se ha registrado muy obedientemente.



¿No conocías el foro o bien ya has estado aqui antes con otro nick?


----------



## Rhaella (25 Mar 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿No conocías el foro o bien ya has estado aqui antes con otro nick?



Conocía el Foro de haber leído antes alguna cosa en él, pero nunca me había registrado. El aburrimiento supremo es lo que tiene.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2020)

Rhaella dijo:


> Conocía el Foro de haber leído antes alguna cosa en él, pero nunca me había registrado. El aburrimiento supremo es lo que tiene.



Ah me alejro mucho de que tomaras esa decisión entonces...

bienvenida bizcochito


----------



## haddess (14 Abr 2020)

Rhaella dijo:


> Conocía el Foro de haber leído antes alguna cosa en él, pero nunca me había registrado. El aburrimiento supremo es lo que tiene.



Corre insensata¡¡¡


----------



## Ángel de la Oscuridad (21 Abr 2020)

Me cago en tus putos muertos @calopez viteh


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

En el año de las torres, un gran anfitrion vendrá del este como una plaga de langostas.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

Pepe the Clown Froggy ha cagado en este hilo


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (26 Abr 2020)

Tds pts y tal...

Las registradas y sin registrar


----------



## barullo (26 Abr 2020)

Symphony of Destruction dijo:


> Tds pts y tal...
> 
> Las registradas y sin registrar



Pero unas más putas que otras holles


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (29 Abr 2020)




----------



## DDloaded (1 May 2020)

¡hoyjan!

¿Sympho, Rizzo, Womby, amy farrah...Ladri? 

Ladri siempre fue mi debilidad. Gorki no.
¿Todos bien?

¡Un avrizo!

Se os echa de menos.


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (20 May 2020)

DDloaded dijo:


> ¡hoyjan!
> 
> ¿Sympho, Rizzo, Womby, amy farrah...Ladri?
> 
> ...



Holaaa

Dónde andas? Como estás?


----------



## Sir Connor (21 May 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (21 May 2020)




----------



## walda (2 Jun 2020)

Hola

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Jun 2020)




----------



## calzonazos (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## DocXtraño (20 Jun 2020)

Symphony of Destruction dijo:


> Holaaa
> 
> Dónde andas? Como estás?



Todo bien, todo bien.


¿Tu que tal? ¿Todo bien, todos bien?



¡Se te echa de menos, shurmana!



:X


----------



## fue_fue (3 Jul 2020)

Y que deje su número de vez en cuando


----------



## lokeno100 (21 Jul 2020)

Este post está acabado, ya no levanta cabeza ni en siglos.


----------



## McMaso (23 Jul 2020)

¿De qué cojones va este hilo?


----------



## barullo (23 Jul 2020)

McMaso dijo:


> ¿De qué cojones va este hilo?



Este hilo lo abrí yo en 2013.

Era para que si alguna periquita nos leía animarla a registrarse...

Enseguida se hizo viral y varios amijous del foro posteabamos aqui todos los dias como si fuera un club.

Abri 24 hilos porque en el vBulletin nos obligaban los admin a cerrarlos a los 4000 post.

En el 2017 sin pedirme permiso Calópez cerró el número 24 y abrió este, quedandose desierto.

Ahora postea la gente erraticamente y a lo loco, no tiene nada que ver con los hilos que yo abria


----------



## McMaso (23 Jul 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Este hilo lo abrí yo en 2013.
> 
> Era para que si alguna periquita nos leía animarla a registrarse...
> 
> ...



Menudo crack. Gracias por el resumen.


----------



## barullo (23 Jul 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Este post está acabado, ya no levanta cabeza ni en siglos.



Qué sabrás tú de la vida acuatica si no te lavas, Loke


----------



## vagodesigner (29 Jul 2020)

Habéis espantado a todas


----------



## genki (4 Ago 2020)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Habéis espantado a todas



Y a todos. Esto es un desierto.


Buenas tardes!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Ago 2020)

Anda, aún existe el hilo... Vaya risas me tengo echado en los de los cachos.

Saludos a los que queden de aquellas épocas.


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2020)

genki dijo:


> Y a todos. Esto es un desierto.
> 
> 
> Buenas tardes!



Hola 18 los ojos, cansaliebres


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2020)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Anda, aún existe el hilo... Vaya risas me tengo echado en los de los cachos.
> 
> Saludos a los que queden de aquellas épocas.



Quedo yo entre otros que abrí los 24 primeros hilos

Pero tú leías porque no escribías nunca


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Ago 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Quedo yo entre otros que abrí los 24 primeros hilos
> 
> Pero tú leías porque no escribías nunca



Escribí y enseñé de más, de ahí que ande reencarnado desde aquellas 
Andaba por los jilos un gallego de ojos azules allá por el 2013 o así, pues ese. 

Un abrazo meu, que estés bien.


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2020)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Escribí y enseñé de más, de ahí que ande reencarnado desde aquellas
> Andaba por los jilos un gallego de ojos azules allá por el 2013 o así, pues ese.
> 
> Un abrazo meu, que estés bien.



Ya sé quién eres y me alegro de que sigas con nosotros con otra cuenta


----------



## lokeno100 (11 Ago 2020)

Barullo llevas sin ver una teta desde hace siglos.


----------



## Cacaceitero (13 Ago 2020)

Hola, hamijos, puse mi hilo de Los Fecalitos en el subforo burbuja.info, dejo la foto aquí, si no les importa:


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2020)

walda dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk



Hola walda ¿dónde te metes, tiramisu?


----------



## walda (17 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Hola walda ¿dónde te metes, tiramisu?



Soy una mujer ocupada amijo barullo. Solo tengo ratos cortos para el floro


----------



## barullo (17 Sep 2020)

walda dijo:


> Soy una mujer ocupada amijo barullo. Solo tengo ratos cortos para el floro



Cuanto lo lamento, trufita 

Me alejro de leerte


----------



## Rizzo (21 Sep 2020)

Barullo tío que pasó? Clásico este hilo... Languidece...


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Barullo tío que pasó? Clásico este hilo... Languidece...



Pues que Calópez cerró mi hilo por la cara y abrió este con el mismo título hace 3 años.

De todas formas pasaron más cosas, además de que Calópez se tomó la libertad de abrir esto y perdió totalmente ya su espiritu


----------



## Rizzo (21 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pues que Calópez cerró mi hilo por la cara y abrió este con el mismo título hace 3 años.
> 
> De todas formas pasaron más cosas, además de que Calópez se tomó la libertad de abrir esto y perdió totalmente ya su espiritu



Cúrrate algo nuevo!!! Experiencias tío!!!


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Cúrrate algo nuevo!!! Experiencias tío!!!



No, porque además en la actualidad otros abren hilos así y la gente se les acopla, como en el hilo del harly por ejemplo.

No me voy a poner a hacer la competencia a hilos clavados al mio con la desventaja de que esos hilos tienen usuarios diarios y yo tengo que conseguir que la gente venga al mio, como en los mejores tiempos del "tú que nos estás leyendo..."

Sigo subiendo el de los bullates de vez en cuando, eso si. Pero hay pocas periquitas y menos que quieran subir fotos. Aún así de vez en cuando vemos bastante material alli


----------



## Rizzo (21 Sep 2020)

Bueno tío, para mí tú eres el más grande, que lo sepash!!!


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Bueno tío, para mí tú eres el más grande, que lo sepash!!!



No coño, aqui no hay nadie mejor que nadie...

Al menos de los que hacen los mismos tipos de hilos quiero decir, pero jracias igualmente nudos


----------



## genki (22 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No coño, aqui no hay nadie mejor que nadie...
> 
> Al menos de los que hacen los mismos tipos de hilos quiero decir, pero jracias igualmente nudos



Molaba el hilo cuando tenía movimiento


----------



## Rizzo (22 Sep 2020)

genki dijo:


> Molaba el hilo cuando tenía movimiento



Pues sí, hubo grandes foreras y foreros por aquí


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2020)

genki dijo:


> Molaba el hilo cuando tenía movimiento



Sí, estuvo de puta madre los 4 años que duró


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Pues sí, hubo grandes foreras y foreros por aquí



Lo malo es que muchos se fueron. Una lástima


----------



## lokeno100 (24 Sep 2020)

Rizzo tú eras maricón no? o qué te pasaba?. Barullo ve pocas tetas ya. El Tio del caballo se acerca, va a poner todo en orden las cosas como siempre han sido , normales, cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## genki (24 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Pues sí, hubo grandes foreras y foreros por aquí



Si, lo recuerdo, estaba bien el hilo.


barullo dijo:


> Sí, estuvo de puta madre los 4 años que duró



4? Pensaba que había estado más, siempre lo he visto cuando he entrado y pensaba que había estado más años.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2020)

genki dijo:


> Si, lo recuerdo, estaba bien el hilo.
> 
> 4? Pensaba que había estado más, siempre lo he visto cuando he entrado y pensaba que había estado más años.



Eso es 4 años. Abrí 24 hilos en ese tiempo porque a los 4000 post había que cerrarlos porque pesaban mucho para la plataforma anterior (Vbulletin) o al menos eso decian los administradores que había que hacer. También se descuadraban los hilos cuando algún majadero que le daba la vena de escribir e inmolarse cada poco tiempo escribia mucho en el hilo y entonces también había que cerrar y abrir otro porque se hacía incomodísimo navegar en el hilo con docenas de páginas fantasma.

4 años más los 3 que lleva este hilo suplantado por Calópez total 7 años.

No está mal, no es extraño que parezca que lleva toda la vida y más con la chincheta también mucho tiempo.


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Rizzo tú eras maricón no? o qué te pasaba?. Barullo ve pocas tetas ya. El Tio del caballo se acerca, va a poner todo en orden las cosas como siempre han sido , normales, cada uno en su sitio.



¿Qué dices Loke? no se te entiende una puta mierda  

¿Qué me cuentas de Xilebo?


----------



## lokeno100 (24 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué dices Loke? no se te entiende una puta mierda
> 
> ¿Qué me cuentas de Xilebo?




Xilebo sigue en Madrid programando en una cárnica, ya hace tiempo que no se conecta, ha dejado a la novia porque no le gustó mucho una cosa, creo que le pidió dinero y él no se lo dio y a partir de ahí fue todo cuesta abajo. Ahora está buscando tía pero dice que no piensa poner dinero. Yo sigo sin tía y me va bien, me voy a quedar para vestir santos pero es una buena profesión.


----------



## Rizzo (25 Sep 2020)

Hago un llamamiento a las no registradas, o a las ya registradas que ahora quizás cambien de Nick!! 

Aquí se está de lujo.


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Xilebo sigue en Madrid programando en una cárnica, ya hace tiempo que no se conecta, ha dejado a la novia porque no le gustó mucho una cosa, creo que le pidió dinero y él no se lo dio y a partir de ahí fue todo cuesta abajo. Ahora está buscando tía pero dice que no piensa poner dinero. Yo sigo sin tía y me va bien, me voy a quedar para vestir santos pero es una buena profesión.



Se está muy bien solo, Loke. Es como mejor se está en realidad  

Saluda a Xilebo de mi parte


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Hago un llamamiento a las no registradas, o a las ya registradas que ahora quizás cambien de Nick!!
> 
> Aquí se está de lujo.



Si se animan abrimos uno autentico, con la parrafada del primer post mencionando a todos como en los viejos tiempos cuando abriamos hilo nuevo.

Y dejamos este que está gafao


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Sep 2020)

Si pero si vas a traer tías que sean clásicas como las de antes, sin piercings ni tatuajes ni nada raro, las cosas como siempre han sido pero claro que estén buenas.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Si pero si vas a traer tías que sean clásicas como las de antes, sin piercings ni tatuajes ni nada raro, las cosas como siempre han sido pero claro que estén buenas.



Nos ha jodío Loke y que lleven liguero también ¿no caraestaca?


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Nos ha jodío Loke y que lleven liguero también ¿no caraestaca?




No sé que es un liguero, ¿Qué es?, es que los piercings sobre todos me da como no sé escalofríos, me gustan normales sin nada.


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Sep 2020)

Yo soy un tío serio barullo, chapada a la antigua, de derechas, de esos que creen en el matrimonio y se casan para toda la vida pero ya todo se ha vuelto una locura.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> No sé que es un liguero, ¿Qué es?, es que los piercings sobre todos me da como no sé escalofríos, me gustan normales sin nada.



Es igual porque lo que pides es dificil...

No lo de los piercing sino que estén buenas, andarríos


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Es igual porque lo que pides es dificil...
> 
> No lo de los piercing sino que estén buenas, andarríos




Una vez tuve una alumna que tenía uno en la lengua y me daba como repelús o enteras al verlo.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Yo soy un tío serio barullo, chapada a la antigua, de derechas, de esos que creen en el matrimonio y se casan para toda la vida pero ya todo se ha vuelto una locura.



Na tú tranqui las cabras que se está mejor así solito holles


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Una vez tuve una alumna que tenía uno en la lengua y me daba como repelús o enteras al verlo.



Eso se lo ponen para chuparla mejor, cansaliebres


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Na tú tranqui las cabras que se está mejor así solito holles



La rata no se quiso casar conmigo al final por la iglesia, me dejo tirao barullo.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> La rata no se quiso casar conmigo al final por la iglesia, me dejo tirao barullo.



Wombat? Si es que las espantas, amijou


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Sep 2020)

Que no os engañe Calvopez, aquí no sois bienvenidas, todas a fregar, putas.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2020)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Que no os engañe Calvopez, aquí no sois bienvenidas, todas a fregar, putas.



No, si Calópez no tiene nada que ver, pompero


----------



## Elputodirector (3 Oct 2020)

Que cojones pasa aqui??????


----------



## barullo (14 Oct 2020)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Que cojones pasa aqui??????



Ay tú facineroso ¿dónde te metes, cagalindes?


----------



## .AzaleA. (16 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No, si Calópez no tiene nada que ver, pompero



¿Me podrías explicar de qué trata este post que ya va por el volumen 25?
Gracias.


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2020)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Me podrías explicar de qué trata este post que ya va por el volumen 25?
> Gracias.



Si mira te lo explico aqui:




barullo dijo:


> Este hilo lo abrí yo en 2013.
> 
> Era para que si alguna periquita nos leía animarla a registrarse...
> 
> ...


----------



## estrella2009 (16 Oct 2020)

Hola, que tal va la cosa por aquí?


----------



## barullo (17 Oct 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola, que tal va la cosa por aquí?



Ni bien ni mal ni todo lo contrario


----------



## estrella2009 (22 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ni bien ni mal ni todo lo contrario





Quería decir ¿Se puede saber que puede ser ni bien ni mal ni, todo lo contrario?


----------



## estrella2009 (22 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ni bien ni mal ni todo lo contrario







Barullo ¿Qué significa el emoticono tragatocho, con qué fin se pone?

Ya sé que dice , pero si no pones ningún tocho, en qué sentido se pone

Vamos mortadelin que tú lo sabes


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Barullo ¿Qué significa el emoticono tragatocho, con qué fin se pone?
> 
> Ya sé que dice , pero si no pones ningún tocho, en qué sentido se pone
> 
> Vamos mortadelin que tú lo sabes



Se pone en plan cachondeo, como el roto:


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Quería decir ¿Se puede saber que puede ser ni bien ni mal ni, todo lo contrario?
> Ver archivo adjunto 465712



Es una ambigüedad que no significa nada. Es para liar al que lo lea/oiga


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Se pone en plan cachondeo, como el roto:



Gracias barullin


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Oct 2020)

Que tenéis pensado hacer este fin de semana?

Yo terminar de recuperarme, he estado malita y no me apetece hacer nada, solo tv y sofá


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Oct 2020)

*Con este ambiente ya no tan veraniego y en espera del invierno
Brindo por un feliz y reparador fin de semana para todos.

*


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Oct 2020)

Yo te saco tías barullo cuando quieras para echársela a los guarros.


----------



## Elputodirector (31 Oct 2020)

El puto Lokeno ha salido del frenopatico?


----------



## genki (4 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes!!


----------



## genki (4 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Es una ambigüedad que no significa nada. Es para liar al que lo lea/oiga



Te mola el muñecajo


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!



¿Qué tal amijou? apareces y desapareces como el Guadiana


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Yo te saco tías barullo cuando quieras para echársela a los guarros.



Pues lleva unas cuantas al hilo de los bullates, caraestaca


----------



## genki (4 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué tal amijou? apareces y desapareces como el Guadiana



Participo muy de cuando en cuando y echo un vistazo por aquí. Como va todo?


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Participo muy de cuando en cuando y echo un vistazo por aquí. Como va todo?



Ni bien ni mal ni todo lo contrario, caratrucha


----------



## genki (4 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ni bien ni mal ni todo lo contrario, caratrucha



Que cosas más bonitas dices


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Que cosas más bonitas dices



Facilidad de palabra hoyga


----------



## genki (4 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Facilidad de palabra hoyga



Es usted todo un orador, maestro


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Es usted todo un orador, maestro



Bueno lo importante es no perder la práctica nunca de las cosas que te gustan

y andar por aqui siempre me ha gustado, cagalindes


----------



## genki (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno lo importante es no perder la práctica nunca de las cosas que te gustan
> 
> y andar por aqui siempre me ha gustado, *cagalindes*



Esa no me la sabía 

Últimamente entro entre nada y menos, pero bueno, voy a darme una vueltecita a ver que hay por aquí


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Esa no me la sabía
> 
> Últimamente entro entre nada y menos, pero bueno, voy a darme una vueltecita a ver que hay por aquí



Esto ya no tiene que ver con lo de antes, atracatrenes


----------



## genki (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Esto ya no tiene que ver con lo de antes, atracatrenes



Ya he visto, estoy perdido todo, pero bueno, es lo que tienen estos sitios.


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ya he visto, estoy perdido todo, pero bueno, es lo que tienen estos sitios.



Claro no hay nada eterno...y aqui al menos estuvimos 4 añitos muy majos


----------



## genki (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Claro no hay nada eterno...y aqui al menos estuvimos 4 añitos muy majos



Si, y más o menos sabía quienes estabais por aquí, pero ha desaparecido muchísima gente


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Si, y más o menos sabía quienes estabais por aquí, pero ha desaparecido muchísima gente



Casi todos...de los habituales quedan el Melongolo, Rizzo que le puedes leer más atrás en este hilo, el Lokeno y tú y yo practicamente


----------



## genki (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Casi todos...de los habituales quedan el Melongolo, Rizzo que le puedes leer más atrás en este hilo, el Lokeno y tú y yo practicamente



Si, ya he visto un poco esto.
Habrá que ir a molestar a otros hilos


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Si, ya he visto un poco esto.
> Habrá que ir a molestar a otros hilos



El día menos pensado abro la siguiente parte de este...ya te avisaré llegado el caso para que lo sepas


----------



## genki (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> El día menos pensado abro la siguiente parte de este...ya te avisaré llegado el caso para que lo sepas



Cuando guste 
Estoy por aquí.


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Cuando guste
> Estoy por aquí.



Ya te veo, si contigo cuento que sé que vienes de cuando en cuando amijou


----------



## estrella2009 (5 Nov 2020)

Yo diría que el que abrió este hilo y los que le hicieron grande, ya son más viejitos y están un poco cansaditos

Besos


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Yo diría que el que abrió este hilo y los que le hicieron grande, ya son más viejitos y están un poco cansaditos
> 
> Besos



Más viejos seguro, pero cansados yo por lo menos no. Los demás ni idea


----------



## estrella2009 (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Más viejos seguro, pero cansados yo por lo menos no. Los demás ni idea




Bueno a ti se te ve con ganas, como siempre las has tenido, aunque te haya quitado el hilo Calopez, tú sigues tal cual Pascual, eso está muy bien 

Pero los demás no puedes decir que no sabes cuándo a la vista está que de los antiguos no te aparece prácticamente nadie, y actuales hay muy poquitos


----------



## genki (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ya te veo, si contigo cuento que sé que vienes de cuando en cuando amijou



Las verdad es que si, llevaba bastante sin entrar, pero de vez en cuando me doy una vuelta.


estrella2009 dijo:


> Yo diría que el que abrió este hilo y los que le hicieron grande, ya son más viejitos y están un poco cansaditos
> 
> Besos



No no, viejitos no


----------



## genki (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> *Más viejos seguro*, pero cansados yo por lo menos no. Los demás ni idea



Para nada!!


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Bueno a ti se te ve con ganas, como siempre las has tenido, aunque te haya quitado el hilo Calopez, tú sigues tal cual Pascual, eso está muy bien
> 
> Pero los demás no puedes decir que no sabes cuándo a la vista está que de los antiguos no te aparece prácticamente nadie, y actuales hay muy poquitos



Bueno los tiempos cambian y la gente viene y va...

es algo normal que se vaya quedando gente por el camino y también llega gente nueva que merece la pena


----------



## estrella2009 (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno los tiempos cambian y la gente viene y va...
> 
> es algo normal que se vaya quedando gente por el camino y también llega gente nueva que merece la pena




Pues claro que sí, no se puede vivir de los recuerdos, la gente cambia, crece, se hartan de algunas cosas, lo dejan un tiempo luego vuelven, pero si nos hacemos todos más viejitos, y más cansados nos guste o no, también nos hacemos más sabios


----------



## estrella2009 (6 Nov 2020)

Buenos días gente de bien

Que tal, como llevamos hoy el día


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenos días gente de bien
> 
> Que tal, como llevamos hoy el día



Pues llegando a queli desde el curro


----------



## genki (6 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pues llegando a queli desde el curro



Aquí uno recién comío.
Buenas tardes


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Aquí uno recién comío.
> Buenas tardes



Yo a ver si como algo también, andarríos


----------



## estrella2009 (6 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Aquí uno recién comío.
> Buenas tardes




Que pronto comes tú, no?


----------



## estrella2009 (6 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo a ver si como algo también, andarríos




¿Oye barullo, podíamos hacer algún juego para ver si se anima el hilo un poquito, que te parece?


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> ¿Oye barullo, podíamos hacer algún juego para ver si se anima el hilo un poquito, que te parece?



Olvidate aqui no lo vas a conseguir.

De hecho de vez en cuando le pregunto a Tisdale (que hacía varios juegos en el foro) que si volvía a montar uno y siempre me contesta que no, que no quiere saber nada.

Y eso a nivel general, aqui en el hilo menos aún. Además aunque se pudiera este hilo es de Calopez y no me apetece mucho la verdad. Y ya te digo que aqui no viene nadie así que es absurdo.

Los buenos tiempos pasaron hace bastante, toca vivir otras cosas y más adelante ya veremos


----------



## estrella2009 (6 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Olvidate aqui no lo vas a conseguir.
> 
> De hecho de vez en cuando le pregunto a Tisdale (que hacía varios juegos en el foro) que si volvía a montar uno y siempre me contesta que no, que no quiere saber nada.
> 
> ...




Bueno si es cierto que te lo ha quitado Calopez, pero yo veo que los que entramos nos dirigimos a ti como legítimo dueño de este hilo, no creo que Calopez se moleste y si se molesta, peor para el

No creo que haga falta que el juego lo haga Tisdale, menos aun cuando no quiere, tampoco ha de ser un juego complicado, pues tampoco nos llevaría a nada, una cosa sencilla, para echar unas risas y pasar un ratillo agradable, sin más interés


----------



## genki (6 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo a ver si como algo también, andarríos



También vas tarde..


estrella2009 dijo:


> Que pronto comes tú, no?



Entre salir del curro y llegar a casa suelo comer a esas horas. Llego a casa que muerdo


----------



## -Aноñимо- (7 Nov 2020)

Oye, chupipandistas de mierda, ¿la fuckencia está buena?

Es que noto que me mete fichas...


----------



## .AzaleA. (7 Nov 2020)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Oye, chupipandistas de mierda, ¿la fuckencia está buena?
> 
> *Es que noto que me mete fichas...*



 Tienes que ser una broma andante.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (7 Nov 2020)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Tienes que ser una broma andante.



¿Estás celosa, judía?


----------



## .AzaleA. (7 Nov 2020)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> ¿Estás celosa, judía?



Sí, será eso


----------



## -Aноñимо- (7 Nov 2020)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Sí, será eso



Pues lo parece.

¿Ya no usas el multi de la chinita para intentar engatusarme?


----------



## estrella2009 (9 Nov 2020)

Hola y adiós, solo he pasado a saludar

Besitos


----------



## Ibis Embarazo Psicológico (10 Nov 2020)

A mí Ibis me parece una persona retrasada mental pero de verdad. De las que siempre tienen baba en la comisura de los labios y hablan con frases escuchadas a otros. O bien a sus padres o tíos o abuelos o alguien de su entorno. También suelen repetir como cacatúas lo que oyen en la radio y la Tv.

De esa gente tan tonta que no son conscientes de cuándo están haciendo el ridículo, hasta el punto de que como no tienen ese freno son personas que dan vergüenza ajena cuando tratan de hacer algo que está claramente fuera de sus habilidades naturales, tanto físicas como intelectuales.

Lo normal es que a este tipo de borregas se le haya enseñado a estar calladitas para no despejar la duda que anuncia su cara y su cuerpo obeso. Pero Ibis no, Ibis se empeña en dejar bien claro y patente de que es una mermada, nos reímos de ella, y ni se inmuta. En su mente se imagina que nos reímos de lo que dice porque es algo gracioso o ingenioso.

Pobre diabla.


----------



## estrella2009 (10 Nov 2020)

Holi

Ya veo que no hay ganitas de postear y las pocas ganas que hay es de fastidiar


----------



## genki (10 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Holi
> 
> Ya veo que no hay ganitas de postear y las pocas ganas que hay es de fastidiar



Está un poco paradillo.


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes

Si hay alguien por ahí que conteste o calle para siempre


----------



## estrella2009 (12 Nov 2020)

Y sigue la cosa paradilla, eh?? Bueno tendremos que insistir un poco mas


----------



## genki (12 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Y sigue la cosa paradilla, eh?? Bueno tendremos que insistir un poco mas



Un pelín parado na más


----------



## estrella2009 (12 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Un pelín parado na más



Ya veo, ya, esto no remonta


----------



## genki (12 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Ya veo, ya, esto no remonta



Pues nada, habrá que llenar esto poco a poco con quejas por no haber movimiento


----------



## estrella2009 (12 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Pues nada, habrá que llenar esto poco a poco con quejas por no haber movimiento



Crees que valdrá para algo??


----------



## genki (12 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Crees que valdrá para algo??



No creo, pero un par de ellos más y pasamos a la página 31


----------



## estrella2009 (12 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> No creo, pero un par de ellos más y pasamos a la página 31



Bueno, pues vale, seguimos así, no te parece?


----------



## genki (12 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Bueno, pues vale, seguimos así, no te parece?



Venga, ya lo tenemos


----------



## estrella2009 (13 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Venga, ya lo tenemos



Hola
Parece ser que ayer lo conseguimos y nosotros solitos, sin ayuda de nadie, viste que listos somos


----------



## genki (13 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> Parece ser que ayer lo conseguimos y nosotros solitos, sin ayuda de nadie, viste que listos somos



Somos unos máquinas 
Por fin viernes!!!


----------



## estrella2009 (16 Nov 2020)

Buenas noches, hoy ya lunes

Hasta mañana


----------



## genki (17 Nov 2020)

Joder que sueño.

Buenas tardes!


----------



## estrella2009 (17 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes

Esta semana va también rápida, a ver si llego al finde sin darme cuenta, como la semana pasada


----------



## genki (17 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Esta semana va también rápida, a ver si llego al finde sin darme cuenta, como la semana pasada



Ojalá! Hoy me ha costado la vida levantarme


----------



## estrella2009 (17 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ojalá! Hoy me ha costado la vida levantarme



Pero si ya estamos a martes, lo malo ya ha pasado, venga animo que ya queda menos


----------



## estrella2009 (18 Nov 2020)

Bueno pues, así como el que no quiere ya estamos a miércoles, ya mitad de semana


----------



## genki (19 Nov 2020)

Jueves finiquitado

Buenas tardes.


----------



## estrella2009 (19 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Jueves finiquitado
> 
> Buenas tardes.



Hola
Todavía hay que terminar el jueves, a ver como lo acabamos


----------



## genki (19 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> Todavía hay que terminar el jueves, a ver como lo acabamos



Pues mejor que ha empezado, esperemos, al menos la tarde es más tranquila.


----------



## estrella2009 (19 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Pues mejor que ha empezado, esperemos, al menos la tarde es más tranquila.



Sí, eso es lo que parece, una tarde tranquilita, como todas

Hasta luego, me voy a retirar ya, que pases un buen y feliz fin de semana


----------



## genki (19 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Sí, eso es lo que parece, una tarde tranquilita, como todas
> 
> Hasta luego, me voy a retirar ya, que pases un buen y feliz fin de semana



Igualmente. Ten buen finde.


----------



## estrella2009 (20 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Igualmente. Ten buen finde.



Hola
A pesar de tener muy claro que era jueves, al final termine pensando que era viernes, no termine bien el jueves, jajaja, de ahí que te deseara buen fin de semana, bueno hoy te lo volveré a desear, jajaja


----------



## genki (20 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> A pesar de tener muy claro que era jueves, al final termine pensando que era viernes, no termine bien el jueves, jajaja, de ahí que te deseara buen fin de semana, bueno hoy te lo volveré a desear, jajaja



Eso es que tenías ganas de viernes 

A ver qué tal el finde, con este rollo poco se puede hacer


----------



## estrella2009 (20 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Eso es que tenías ganas de viernes
> 
> A ver qué tal el finde, con este rollo poco se puede hacer



Pues sí, con eso de que el virus ataca según franja horaria, lo llevamos claro  
Pero bueno yo sé lo que voy hacer, no salir de casa, comer, sofá, mantita y películas, es un buen plan, verdad?


----------



## genki (20 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Pues sí, con eso de que *el virus ataca según franja horaria,* lo llevamos claro
> Pero bueno yo sé lo que voy hacer, no salir de casa, comer, sofá, mantita y películas, es un buen plan, verdad?



Ya te digo. Y lo apiñados que están los sitios.

Hombre, esa es mi tarde/noche de hoy  

Tampoco hay muchas opciones


----------



## estrella2009 (20 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ya te digo. Y lo apiñados que están los sitios.
> 
> Hombre, esa es mi tarde/noche de hoy
> 
> Tampoco hay muchas opciones



Ya, bueno mientras sigamos callándonos y tragándonos lo que estos sinvergüenzas nos quieran hacer, no queda otra que aguantarse, yo es que no lo entiendo de verdad


----------



## Hastael2020nada (20 Nov 2020)

Que este tema exista es un LOL, en el foro con mas puteros y misoginos de España


----------



## genki (20 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Ya, bueno mientras sigamos callándonos y tragándonos lo que estos sinvergüenzas nos quieran hacer, no queda otra que aguantarse, yo es que no lo entiendo de verdad



Ya, no se puede salir de la comunidad, pero los bares llenos, que nos dejamos mucho dinerito y mola


----------



## estrella2009 (20 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ya, no se puede salir de la comunidad, pero los bares llenos, que nos dejamos mucho dinerito y mola



No se puede salir de la comunidad con coche, pero si puedes irte en avión a Londres o donde quieras, no puedes salir de la comunidad para visitar a tus padres, hijos, pero si puedes para trabajar y subir a medios de transportes abarrotados, es un sin sentido

PD/ Bueno para trabajar, el que todavía tenga suerte y siga conservando el trabajo, que no todos pueden decir lo mismo


----------



## genki (20 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> No se puede salir de la comunidad con coche, pero si puedes irte en avión a Londres o donde quieras, no puedes salir de la comunidad para visitar a tus padres, hijos, pero si puedes para trabajar y subir a medios de transportes abarrotados, es un sin sentido
> 
> PD/ Bueno para trabajar, el que todavía tenga suerte y siga conservando el trabajo, que no todos pueden decir lo mismo



Un sin sentido que nos está reventando al resto, bajos a dejar que sigan gastando, total, si no salen en tres meses de casa que se jodan.

Esa es otra, están cayendo muchas empresas pequeñas, talleres pequeños, bares, gimnasios, peluquerías (pongo estos por conocer alguno que ha cerrado)


----------



## estrella2009 (20 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Un sin sentido que nos está reventando al resto, bajos a dejar que sigan gastando, total, si no salen en tres meses de casa que se jodan.
> 
> Esa es otra, están cayendo muchas empresas pequeñas, talleres pequeños, bares, gimnasios, peluquerías (pongo estos por conocer alguno que ha cerrado)



Ya te digo, pero seguimos sin hacer nada, y seguimos aguantando, esperando nuevas elecciones que no llegaran nunca y cuando lleguen, si es que llegan, España estará totalmente arruinada y sin nadie que nos crea ni nos ayude, todo gracias al psicópata que tenemos como presidente y a nuestra dejadez

Bueno y ya sí que me voy, esta vez no me equivocare y te volveré a desear un buen y feliz fin de semana


----------



## genki (20 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Ya te digo, pero seguimos sin hacer nada, y seguimos aguantando, esperando nuevas elecciones que no llegaran nunca y cuando lleguen, si es que llegan, España estará totalmente arruinada y sin nadie que nos crea ni nos ayude, todo gracias al psicópata que tenemos como *presidente y a nuestra dejadez*
> 
> Bueno y ya sí que me voy, esta vez no me equivocare y te volveré a desear un buen y feliz fin de semana



Meto a todos en el mismo saco, a todos y de todos los colores. Lo segundo es de risa.

No, hoy es viernes de verdad  
Muchas gracias! Ten buen finde tu también.


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes
Hoy lunes, comienzo de semana, a ver qué tal se nos da esta nueva semana


----------



## genki (23 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Hoy lunes, comienzo de semana, a ver qué tal se nos da esta nueva semana



Buenas!!
Seguro que bien, esta semana llegamos a la 33


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Buenas!!
> Seguro que bien, esta semana llegamos a la 33



Crees que nos darán alguna gratificación??


----------



## genki (23 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Crees que nos darán alguna gratificación??



Deberían, esto es currarselo. 
Le estamos echando ganas


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2020)

Qué año más largo suputamadre


----------



## genki (23 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Qué año más largo suputamadre



Ajco total..


----------



## estrella2009 (25 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Deberían, esto es currarselo.
> Le estamos echando ganas



Pues sí creo que somos muy constantes


----------



## estrella2009 (25 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Qué año más largo suputamadre



Que se puede esperar un de un año bisiesto?


----------



## genki (25 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Pues sí creo que somos muy constantes



A ver qué nos regalan!! Que nervios 


estrella2009 dijo:


> Que se puede esperar un de un año bisiesto?



Son catastróficos?

Dos madrugones!


----------



## estrella2009 (25 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> A ver qué nos regalan!! Que nervios
> 
> Son catastróficos?
> 
> Dos madrugones!




Si, que nerviosss, jajajaja 

Se suele decir. Años bisiestos, años siniestros. Busca en internet y veras las catástrofes que hay en años bisiestos


----------



## genki (25 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Si, que nerviosss, jajajaja
> 
> Se suele decir. Años bisiestos, años siniestros. Busca en internet y veras las catástrofes que hay en años bisiestos



Que te vas a pedir? 

Ya he visto. También puedes sumarle a todo eso que nací en uno bisiesto


----------



## estrella2009 (25 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Que te vas a pedir?
> 
> Ya he visto. También puedes sumarle a todo eso que nací en uno bisiesto



Si yo también nací en año bisiesto, somos gente rara, eh?
Ya me voy a ver que me tienen preparado para cenar o para hacer la cena, hasta lueguito


----------



## genki (25 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Si yo también nací en año bisiesto, somos gente rara, eh?
> Ya me voy a ver que me tienen preparado para cenar o para hacer la cena, hasta lueguito



Rara no, somos lo más mejor, a nuestra manera 

Suerte y que este hecha! Hasta otra


----------



## estrella2009 (26 Nov 2020)

Buenos días
Pues sí, la cena ya estaba en marcha, no la tuve que hacer yo, al final me la hicieron, oye que rico sabe cuándo te lo dan todo hecho 
Hoy el día se ha presentado lluvioso por mi pueblo


----------



## genki (26 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Pues sí, la cena ya estaba en marcha, no la tuve que hacer yo, al final me la hicieron, oye que rico sabe cuándo te lo dan todo hecho
> Hoy el día se ha presentado lluvioso por mi pueblo



Ya te digo, que te encuentres todo hecho mola
Por el mío también ha caído..
Buenas tardes/noches.


----------



## estrella2009 (27 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ya te digo, que te encuentres todo hecho mola
> Por el mío también ha caído..
> Buenas tardes/noches.



Holis
Y seguimos con lluvia
Con estos días de lluvia lo único que me apetece es estar en la cama, al lado de la ventana mirando y oyendo la lluvia, algún día lo hare


----------



## genki (27 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Holis
> Y seguimos con lluvia
> Con estos días de lluvia lo único que me apetece es estar en la cama, al lado de la ventana mirando y oyendo la lluvia, algún día lo hare



Buenas tardes de ¡¡¡Viernes!!!
Hombre, algún día no, siempre puedes quedarte un rato más en la cama un sábado o domingo, de estas que no te despegan ni con una barra.


----------



## estrella2009 (27 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Buenas tardes de ¡¡¡Viernes!!!
> Hombre, algún día no, siempre puedes quedarte un rato más en la cama un sábado o domingo, de estas que no te despegan ni con una barra.



Pues fíjate que cuando puedo porque alomejor estoy enferma, un catarro o algo de eso, es cuando menos me apetece, solo recuerdo una vez que me quedé en la cama hasta las dos de la tarde y fue porque tenía mucha fiebre y estuve durmiendo todo el tiempo, despierta no puedo estar en la cama

Bueno y otro viernes, otro finde, que harás? Yo haré lo que hago últimamente, nada, quedarme en casa, comer mucho y ver pelis

Buen fin de semana¡¡¡


----------



## genki (27 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Pues fíjate que cuando puedo porque alomejor estoy enferma, un catarro o algo de eso, es cuando menos me apetece, solo recuerdo una vez que me quedé en la cama hasta las dos de la tarde y fue porque tenía mucha fiebre y estuve durmiendo todo el tiempo, despierta no puedo estar en la cama
> 
> Bueno y otro viernes, otro finde, que harás? Yo haré lo que hago últimamente, nada, quedarme en casa, comer mucho y ver pelis
> 
> Buen fin de semana¡¡¡



Es que cuando estás mal casi mejor salir de la cama, parece que si sales, mejoras  Tampoco soy de mucha cama, ni de mucho dormir. Una vez te despiertas es mejor salir, igual para ir a la cama, llegar y caer, sin dar vueltas.

Pues en principio mañana toca comer fuera de casa, pero nada más, con eso de no salir de la comunidad estamos jodidos. Lo de las pelis está bien.

Buen finde a ti también!


----------



## estrella2009 (27 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Es que cuando estás mal casi mejor salir de la cama, parece que si sales, mejoras  Tampoco soy de mucha cama, ni de mucho dormir. Una vez te despiertas es mejor salir, igual para ir a la cama, llegar y caer, sin dar vueltas.
> 
> Pues en principio mañana toca comer fuera de casa, pero nada más, con eso de no salir de la comunidad estamos jodidos. Lo de las pelis está bien.
> 
> Buen finde a ti también!



A mí me gustaría ir a las jornadas gastronómicas manchegas que celebran en Alcázar de San Juan, pero mucho me temo que no se podrá ir, porque no hemos reservado mesa en ningún restaurante y seguro que ya está todo lleno


----------



## genki (27 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> A mí me gustaría ir a las jornadas gastronómicas manchegas que celebran en Alcázar de San Juan, pero mucho me temo que no se podrá ir, porque no hemos reservado mesa en ningún restaurante y seguro que ya está todo lleno



Es todo bajo reserva? Puedes arriesgarte y salir más de cañas y raciones, si te sale bien echas un buen día. Hace años estuve en Alcázar de San Juan


----------



## estrella2009 (27 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Es todo bajo reserva? Puedes arriesgarte y salir más de cañas y raciones, si te sale bien echas un buen día. Hace años estuve en Alcázar de San Juan



Si, casi todo por allí es con previa reserva, sus bares siempre están muy llenos de gente, pero si saldremos el sábado y domingo a tomar el vermut, cañas y después a casita, somos gente tranquila

Ya me voy a cenar, hasta luego y lo dicho, buen fin de semana


----------



## genki (27 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Si, casi todo por allí es con previa reserva, sus bares siempre están muy llenos de gente, pero si saldremos el sábado y domingo a tomar el vermut, cañas y después a casita, somos gente tranquila
> 
> Ya me voy a cenar, hasta luego y lo dicho, buen fin de semana



Bueno, salir de cañitas también es buen plan. Bueno, todos somos tranquilos hasta que nos liamos  

Hasta otra


----------



## estrella2009 (30 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Bueno, salir de cañitas también es buen plan. Bueno, todos somos tranquilos hasta que nos liamos
> 
> Hasta otra



Buenas tardes
Qué tal se pasó el finde al final?
Nosotros el sábado salimos a tomar el aperitivo con unos amigos, estando en un bar nos encontramos con otros amigos comunes, total que terminamos por irnos a comer por ahí. Como tu bien me decías, las cosas se lían solas, total que terminamos a las 8 de la noche que cada uno se fue a su casa.

Pero el domingo ya la cosa es diferente, al día siguiente es lunes, jojojo, he descubierto América, jajaja, bueno pues que la gente, yo sin ir más lejos, los domingos me gustan tranquilitos, si salimos a tomar el aperitivo, pero después a casita a comer y a tirarnos en el sofá


----------



## genki (30 Nov 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Qué tal se pasó el finde al final?
> Nosotros el sábado salimos a tomar el aperitivo con unos amigos, estando en un bar nos encontramos con otros amigos comunes, total que terminamos por irnos a comer por ahí. Como tu bien me decías, las cosas se lían solas, total que terminamos a las 8 de la noche que cada uno se fue a su casa.
> 
> Pero el domingo ya la cosa es diferente, al día siguiente es lunes, jojojo, he descubierto América, jajaja, bueno pues que la gente, yo sin ir más lejos, los domingos me gustan tranquilitos, si salimos a tomar el aperitivo, pero después a casita a comer y a tirarnos en el sofá



Bien, no ha ido mal, también salimos el sábado a comer fuera. Entonces ha sido un buen finde, sábado para despejarse un poco y el domingo para descansar. A mi también me gustan esos domingos de sofá y hacer el vago 


Buenas noches!!


----------



## estrella2009 (1 Dic 2020)

Buenas tardes
Vaya días que estamos teniendo, por aquí está haciendo mucha niebla, hoy a las 17:30 ya se podía palpar la niebla y además con frio, ya se va notando que llega la Navidad


----------



## genki (1 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Vaya días que estamos teniendo, por aquí está haciendo mucha niebla, hoy a las 17:30 ya se podía palpar la niebla y además con frio, ya se va notando que llega la Navidad



Ya se va notando frío, llevo un par de días que mi coche parece una nevera por la mañana. Pero bueno, es lo que toca.


----------



## estrella2009 (2 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ya se va notando frío, llevo un par de días que mi coche parece una nevera por la mañana. Pero bueno, es lo que toca.



Hola

No lo guardas en garaje? En la calle los coches sufren mucho tanto en verano como en invierno, por no hablar de los vándalos que te los pueden destrozar. Al no ser que vivas en una zona buena y tranquila


----------



## genki (2 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> No lo guardas en garaje? En la calle los coches sufren mucho tanto en verano como en invierno, por no hablar de los vándalos que te los pueden destrozar. Al no ser que vivas en una zona buena y tranquila



No, este mío es un "segundo coche" el garage mejor para el otro. Y los pájaros! Por el vandalismo no me preocupo, nunca suele pasar nada, pero algún roce si se puede llevar.

Miércoles ya!!


----------



## estrella2009 (3 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> No, este mío es un "segundo coche" el garage mejor para el otro. Y los pájaros! Por el vandalismo no me preocupo, nunca suele pasar nada, pero algún roce si se puede llevar.
> 
> Miércoles ya!!



Buenas tardes
Ayer aparte de que me conecté tarde, me tuve que ir rápido y no pude responderte

Nosotros hasta hace poco también teníamos dos coches, el mío un cochecito pequeño y el de mi esposo, o coche familiar, ese siempre duerme en garaje, el mío siempre en la calle y lleno de golpes de gente que no dejaba ni nota, al final le hemos llevado al desguace, también necesitaba una reparación que valía más que el coche y no merecía la pena arreglarlo, aparte de que ya no nos hace falta un segundo coche 

Ya jueves¡¡¡


----------



## genki (3 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Ayer aparte de que me conecté tarde, me tuve que ir rápido y no pude responderte
> 
> Nosotros hasta hace poco también teníamos dos coches, el mío un cochecito pequeño y el de mi esposo, o coche familiar, ese siempre duerme en garaje, el mío siempre en la calle y lleno de golpes de gente que no dejaba ni nota, al final le hemos llevado al desguace, también necesitaba una reparación que valía más que el coche y no merecía la pena arreglarlo, aparte de que ya no nos hace falta un segundo coche
> ...



Bueno, ya ves tú 

Así lo tengo, el otro es para viajar, o cogerlo el que más km le hace (más cómodo, seguro, más motor) este mío lo cogí hace un tiempecito para uso más urbano y para quitar kilómetros al otro en trayectos cortos. Mi primer coche fue al desguace por ser más caro arreglarlo que lo que valía.

Por fin!!!   buenas noches.


----------



## estrella2009 (4 Dic 2020)

Buenas
Que tal por tu zona, por la mía frio y lluvia. No se puede pedir otra cosa en este tiempo.
Ya es viernes, otro fin de semana más que va a caer, yo recuerdo que antes llegando los viernes ya estábamos preparando para irnos de fin de semana, ahora hay que conformarse con llegar simplemente y llegar bien de salud. 

Como cambian las cosas, eh??


----------



## genki (4 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenas
> Que tal por tu zona, por la mía frio y lluvia. No se puede pedir otra cosa en este tiempo.
> Ya es viernes, otro fin de semana más que va a caer, yo recuerdo que antes llegando los viernes ya estábamos preparando para irnos de fin de semana, ahora hay que conformarse con llegar simplemente y llegar bien de salud.
> 
> Como cambian las cosas, eh??



Igual, han pegado un bajón de la hostia las temperaturas..

Es que no veas, esto de estar con el arresto comunitario es lo peor, pero bueno, que pase lo antes posible.

Pero bueno, viernes y finde largo


----------



## estrella2009 (7 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Igual, han pegado un bajón de la hostia las temperaturas..
> 
> Es que no veas, esto de estar con el arresto comunitario es lo peor, pero bueno, que pase lo antes posible.
> 
> Pero bueno, viernes y finde largo



Hola
Que tal vas llevando este pedazo de puente, confinado en tu comunidad?
Yo mejor no te digo lo que pienso, mejor callarse, ya que no puedo hacer otra cosa


----------



## genki (7 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> Que tal vas llevando este pedazo de puente, confinado en tu comunidad?
> Yo mejor no te digo lo que pienso, mejor callarse, ya que no puedo hacer otra cosa



Buenas tardes!!
Ahí vamos, ayer hubo una escapada a Guadarrama a pasar el día con unos amigos, al menos se cambia un poco de aires. Que tal tu?

Bueno, también puedes decirlo y quedarte a gusto


----------



## estrella2009 (7 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!
> Ahí vamos, ayer hubo una escapada a Guadarrama a pasar el día con unos amigos, al menos se cambia un poco de aires. Que tal tu?
> 
> Bueno, también puedes decirlo y quedarte a gusto



Yo muy aburrida, encima me puse mala el viernes por la noche, la culpa fue mía, comí mas de la cuenta, comí en exceso y me puse fatal todo el fin de semana, he estado a base de sopitas muy ligeras, ya hoy parece que estoy mejor, pero no del todo bien 

No mejor no digo nada, porque ya no me conformo con quedarme a gusto, ya quiero el cambio y como sé que eso no va a suceder pues mejor me voy callando y ahorro fuerzas para cuando pueda ser de utilidad de verdad


----------



## genki (7 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Yo muy aburrida, encima me puse mala el viernes por la noche, la culpa fue mía, comí mas de la cuenta, comí en exceso y me puse fatal todo el fin de semana, he estado a base de sopitas muy ligeras, ya hoy parece que estoy mejor, pero no del todo bien
> 
> No mejor no digo nada, porque ya no me conformo con quedarme a gusto, ya quiero el cambio y como sé que eso no va a suceder pues mejor me voy callando y ahorro fuerzas para cuando pueda ser de utilidad de verdad



Lo del aburrimiento es normal, hay momentos que apetecería hacer algo y no se puede. Si ya te notas mejor estarás muerta de hambre... Es que jode tener hambre y no poder comer por estar mal. Tomado con calma, si hoy estás casi bien mañana seguro que es bien del todo

A veces está bien soltar 4 juramentos en arameo, no vale para nada, pero lo has soltado


----------



## estrella2009 (7 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Lo del aburrimiento es normal, hay momentos que apetecería hacer algo y no se puede. Si ya te notas mejor estarás muerta de hambre... Es que jode tener hambre y no poder comer por estar mal. Tomado con calma, si hoy estás casi bien mañana seguro que es bien del todo
> 
> A veces está bien soltar 4 juramentos en arameo, no vale para nada, pero lo has soltado



Si, seguramente mañana ya esté bien del todo
Lo bueno que tengo yo es que cuando algo me pasa por mi culpa luego cojo miedo y en este caso, se me ha ido el hambre, me he sentido tan llena que la sopa la tomaba por tomar, no porque tuviera hambre, hoy si siento un poco de hambre, ahora en estos momentos, pero voy a aguantar hasta la cena, que cenare pescado que también es suavecito 

Tienes razón en eso de soltar los juramentos, pero es que ya no me apetece ni eso, estoy decaída y al mismo tiempo cabreada, ya se me pasara, no hay otra


----------



## genki (7 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Si, seguramente mañana ya esté bien del todo
> Lo bueno que tengo yo es que cuando algo me pasa por mi culpa luego cojo miedo y en este caso, se me ha ido el hambre, me he sentido tan llena que la sopa la tomaba por tomar, no porque tuviera hambre, hoy si siento un poco de hambre, ahora en estos momentos, pero voy a aguantar hasta la cena, que cenare pescado que también es suavecito
> 
> Tienes razón en eso de soltar los juramentos, pero es que ya no me apetece ni eso, estoy decaída y al mismo tiempo cabreada, ya se me pasara, no hay otra



Casi es una "suerte", a mi no se me va el hambre y paso un par de días que estoy que muerdo. Si, si ya tienes hambre no es mala cena, tiene digestión fácil.

Es que desanima un poco la situación, bueno,y sí, cabrea. Que se nos pase o que vaya mejorando esto, casi mejor lo segundo.


----------



## estrella2009 (7 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Casi es una "suerte", a mi no se me va el hambre y paso un par de días que estoy que muerdo. Si, si ya tienes hambre no es mala cena, tiene digestión fácil.
> 
> Es que desanima un poco la situación, bueno,y sí, cabrea. Que se nos pase o que vaya mejorando esto, casi mejor lo segundo.



Lo mejor sería que mejorara la situación, pero según he leído para el 2021, nos espera todavía una muy mala situación, dicen que será la peor crisis humanitaria, según la ONU, dicen que la hambruna está llamando a la puerta de 12 países

Esto gracias al coronavirus y en nuestro caso al coronavirus y a la mala gestión que se ha hecho
así es que estoy muy muy cabreada, porque leo y veo cosas que si no se hicieran, se podía paliar un poco la crisis y no pretender que seamos los ciudadanos quienes con nuestros esfuerzos acabemos con la crisis, ya que somos los ciudadanos los que estamos en crisis y no los políticos


----------



## genki (7 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Lo mejor sería que mejorara la situación, pero según he leído para el 2021, nos espera todavía una muy mala situación, dicen que será la peor crisis humanitaria, según la ONU, dicen que la hambruna está llamando a la puerta de 12 países
> 
> Esto gracias al coronavirus y en nuestro caso al coronavirus y a la mala gestión que se ha hecho
> así es que estoy muy muy cabreada, porque leo y veo cosas que si no se hicieran, se podía paliar un poco la crisis y no pretender que seamos los ciudadanos quienes con nuestros esfuerzos acabemos con la crisis, ya que somos los ciudadanos los que estamos en crisis y no los políticos



Eso dicen, para finales de 2021. Estamos jodidos económicamente, los pequeños empresarios, autónomos y alguna que otra empresa no tan pequeña se están yendo a pique y el destrozo es considerable.

En ese aspecto hay cosas que no entiendo, no puedo salir de la comunidad, pero los bares están llenos, calles de comercios atestadas, comercios hasta arriba, debe ser que al dejar dinero ahí no es peligroso el virus. Siguen haciendo agonizar la economía hasta que vuelvan a darle un golpe de gracia por no hacer las cosas a tiempo


----------



## estrella2009 (7 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Eso dicen, para finales de 2021. Estamos jodidos económicamente, los pequeños empresarios, autónomos y alguna que otra empresa no tan pequeña se están yendo a pique y el destrozo es considerable.
> 
> En ese aspecto hay cosas que no entiendo, no puedo salir de la comunidad, pero los bares están llenos, calles de comercios atestadas, comercios hasta arriba, debe ser que al dejar dinero ahí no es peligroso el virus. Siguen haciendo agonizar la economía hasta que vuelvan a darle un golpe de gracia por no hacer las cosas a tiempo



Las cosas están muy malitas para todo el mundo, yo veo lo mismo que tú, pero no me quejo de los bares, gracias a que hay bares abiertos, porque muchos no han podido resistirlo y han tenido que cerrar, que esa es otra, de que vive esa gente que ha tenido que cerrar?

El comercio pasa igual, pero no veo a mucha gente comprando, salvo en alimentación, las tiendas de ropa están prácticamente vacías, claro que con el miedo que te han metido quien va a ser la guapa que se atreva a entrar y probarse alguna prenda?

Está claro que no lo han sabido gestionar y también está claro que somos una pandilla de borregos, que eso es lo más cabreante


----------



## genki (7 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Las cosas están muy malitas para todo el mundo, yo veo lo mismo que tú, pero no me quejo de los bares, gracias a que hay bares abiertos, porque muchos no han podido resistirlo y han tenido que cerrar, que esa es otra, de que vive esa gente que ha tenido que cerrar?
> 
> El comercio pasa igual, pero no veo a mucha gente comprando, salvo en alimentación, las tiendas de ropa están prácticamente vacías, claro que con el miedo que te han metido quien va a ser la guapa que se atreva a entrar y probarse alguna prenda?
> 
> Está claro que no lo han sabido gestionar y también está claro que somos una pandilla de borregos, que eso es lo más cabreante



El problema es no hacer bien las cosas, hay sitios donde han dado metros para espaciar las mesas y lo que han hecho es poner más, gente muy pegada unos con otros, y ahí veo el problema, en hacer las cosas mal.

Siempre está el consuelo de que han desinfectado la ropa  en los centros comerciales también hay bastante gente.

No es ser borrego, es que estamos maniatados y poco podemos hacer. Y ya si requiere un esfuerzo nos podemos olvidar


----------



## estrella2009 (7 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> El problema es no hacer bien las cosas, hay sitios donde han dado metros para espaciar las mesas y lo que han hecho es poner más, gente muy pegada unos con otros, y ahí veo el problema, en hacer las cosas mal.
> 
> Siempre está el consuelo de que han desinfectado la ropa  en los centros comerciales también hay bastante gente.
> 
> No es ser borrego, es que estamos maniatados y poco podemos hacer. Y ya si requiere un esfuerzo nos podemos olvidar



Creo que, si se podía hacer algo, pero hay miedo y eso es lo que nos tiene maniatados, y eso es ser borreguito, porque uno solo no hace nada, pero si en lugar de echársele encima tus propios conciudadanos, hiciéramos lo mismo los demás, aunque fuera de uno en uno, ya haríamos algo y no seriamos tan borreguitos o iríamos dejando de ser tan borreguitos

Creo que habría que utilizar más el sentido común y la información, no la desinformación y el adoctrinamiento


----------



## estrella2009 (7 Dic 2020)

Bueno y ya me retiro que hoy me toca a mí la cena, no es que me toque, es que quiero yo hacerla

Hasta luego, que tengas dulces sueños


----------



## genki (7 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Creo que, si se podía hacer algo, pero hay miedo y eso es lo que nos tiene maniatados, y eso es ser borreguito, porque uno solo no hace nada, pero si en lugar de echársele encima tus propios conciudadanos, hiciéramos lo mismo los demás, aunque fuera de uno en uno, ya haríamos algo y no seriamos tan borreguitos o iríamos dejando de ser tan borreguitos
> 
> Creo que habría que utilizar más el sentido común y la información, no la desinformación y el adoctrinamiento



Más que el miedo es la comodidad, por eso te decía lo de requerir un esfuerzo. Somos cómodos.

Es que se ve muy poco sentido común  


estrella2009 dijo:


> Bueno y ya me retiro que hoy me toca a mí la cena, no es que me toque, es que quiero yo hacerla
> 
> Hasta luego, que tengas dulces sueños



Igualmente y descansa


----------



## estrella2009 (10 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Más que el miedo es la comodidad, por eso te decía lo de requerir un esfuerzo. Somos cómodos.
> 
> Es que se ve muy poco sentido común
> 
> Igualmente y descansa



Hola
Que rápido se pasa la semana, ya hoy jueves casi viernes, que nada y otro fin de semana mas
Cada día mas cerca de la Navidad, y otro año mas


----------



## genki (10 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> Que rápido se pasa la semana, ya hoy jueves casi viernes, que nada y otro fin de semana mas
> Cada día mas cerca de la Navidad, y otro año mas



Buenas!!!
Casi viernes y mañana no curro  y voy fino con el vino de la cena.

A ver qué tal el que viene


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Buenas!!!
> Casi viernes y mañana no curro  y voy fino con el vino de la cena.
> 
> A ver qué tal el que viene



Hola
Ya viernes¡¡¡
Ayer tuviste la cena de empresa? Un poco pronto No?
Normalmente se suele hacer más hacia el 15 o el 22 de diciembre, pero claro que ahora se tienen muchos compromisos y te los tienes que quitar todos y cuanto antes mejor


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> Ya viernes¡¡¡
> Ayer tuviste la cena de empresa? Un poco pronto No?
> Normalmente se suele hacer más hacia el 15 o el 22 de diciembre, pero claro que ahora se tienen muchos compromisos y te los tienes que quitar todos y cuanto antes mejor



Buenas! Por fin!!
No es eso, quedamos para cenar con unos amigos y mira  la de empresa creo que no va a ser, no es un buen momento.


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Buenas! Por fin!!
> No es eso, quedamos para cenar con unos amigos y mira  la de empresa creo que no va a ser, no es un buen momento.



Si lo vemos así, no es buen momento para celebraciones ni con amigos ni con empresa, pero como la vida sigue y nunca sabes cuándo te va a tocar a ti, hay que vivir el momento y disfrutar lo más que se pueda, ya vendrán tiempos peores


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

Oye¡¡ no sé si te has dado cuenta, pero a lo tonto a lo tonto, nos estamos haciendo nosotros solito unas cuantas paginas


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Si lo vemos así, no es buen momento para celebraciones ni con amigos ni con empresa, pero como la vida sigue y nunca sabes cuándo te va a tocar a ti, hay que vivir el momento y disfrutar lo más que se pueda, ya vendrán tiempos peores



Por eso, lo prefiero así, tengo cenas pendientes mucho mejores que la de empresa  además que se me han juntado unas cuantas quedadas de las que apetece ir de verdad.


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Oye¡¡ no sé si te has dado cuenta, pero a lo tonto a lo tonto, nos estamos haciendo nosotros solito unas cuantas paginas





Pues si, por esto ya si deberían pagarnos algo.


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Pues si, por esto ya si deberían pagarnos algo.



Vamos a tener que reclamárselo a Calopez, eh?


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Vamos a tener que reclamárselo a Calopez, eh?



Pues si, deberíamos ir pasando el número de cuenta.


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Pues si, deberíamos ir pasando el número de cuenta.



Déjate de pasarle número de cuenta, que lo mismo nos carga sus gastos, mejor que nos envié talones o pagares que si no tienen fondo, es condenado por fraude


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Déjate de pasarle número de cuenta, que lo mismo nos carga sus gastos, mejor que nos envié talones o pagares que si no tienen fondo, es condenado por fraude



Joder, voy a montar una empresa contigo  
O en efectivo.


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Joder, voy a montar una empresa contigo
> O en efectivo.



Cuando quieras hablamos  
Si mejor en efectivo que así no se contabiliza en Hacienda


----------



## barullo (11 Dic 2020)

Si os paga algo Calópez avisadme si veis que tal holles


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Cuando quieras hablamos
> Si mejor en efectivo que así no se contabiliza en Hacienda



Hecho, te llamo en lunes a primera hora
Si, me viene fatal tener dos pagadores


barullo dijo:


> Si os paga algo Calópez avisadme si veis que tal holles



Y repartir entre 3? No lo veo...


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Si os paga algo Calópez avisadme si veis que tal holles



Si, estas tú el primero, para tus morros 
Aquí currándonoslo genki y yo y te lo vamos a dar a ti, así por todo el morro


----------



## barullo (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Hecho, te llamo en lunes a primera hora
> Si, me viene fatal tener dos pagadores
> 
> Y repartir entre 3? No lo veo...



¿Qué coño repartir? a mí que me dé lo mío, cansaliebres


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Hecho, te llamo en lunes a primera hora
> Si, me viene fatal tener dos pagadores
> 
> Y repartir entre 3? No lo veo...



Que te parece el espabilado de barullo? 
Pues nada quedo a la espera 
Es mejor repartir los huevos en varias cestas, no conviene tener todos los huevos en una sola cesta


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué coño repartir? a mí que me dé lo mío, cansaliebres



Pues tú se lo pides por tu cuenta y aportas pruebas, y ya si eso nosotros te apoyaremos o no, no sé, ya se vera


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué coño repartir? a mí que me dé lo mío, cansaliebres



Mientras no afecte a mi sueldo..  


estrella2009 dijo:


> Que te parece el espabilado de barullo?
> Pues nada quedo a la espera
> Es mejor repartir los huevos en varias cestas, no conviene tener todos los huevos en una sola cesta



Ya veo..
Dalo por hecho
Creo que vas a ser la jefa de administración


estrella2009 dijo:


> Pues tú se lo pides por tu cuenta y aportas pruebas, y ya si eso nosotros te apoyaremos o no, no sé, ya se vera



Depende lo que nos afecte.


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Mientras no afecte a mi sueldo..
> 
> *Ya veo..
> Dalo por hecho
> ...



Pues nada, todo es probar y si interesa, bueno ya se vería


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Pues nada, todo es probar y si interesa, bueno ya se vería



Por supuesto que va a interesar, no lo dudes, lo veo claro


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Por supuesto que va a interesar, no lo dudes, lo veo claro



Adelante pues, hablemos


----------



## genki (11 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Adelante pues, hablemos



Ahora mismo te llamo, ya estoy tardando

Bueno, como se presenta el finde?


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Dic 2020)

Bueno que pases un buenísimo fin de semana
Si vas a conducir, ya sabes, no bebas
Hasta luego


----------



## genki (12 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Bueno que pases un buenísimo fin de semana
> Si vas a conducir, ya sabes, no bebas
> Hasta luego



Igualmente para ti, ten muy buen finde!!


----------



## exhonsec (15 Dic 2020)

Paso a saludar y a preguntar si han puesto tetas.
Abrazos, hij@sdeputa


----------



## barullo (15 Dic 2020)

exhonsec dijo:


> Paso a saludar y a preguntar si han puesto tetas.
> Abrazos, hij@sdeputa



18 los hogos, andarrios ¿cómo andamios?


----------



## exhonsec (15 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> 18 los hogos, andarrios ¿cómo andamios?



Tirando. Está el año cómo pa quejarse, jajajajajajaja.
Y tú??


----------



## barullo (15 Dic 2020)

exhonsec dijo:


> Tirando. Está el año cómo pa quejarse, jajajajajajaja.
> Y tú??



Bien amijou, no ha sido un mal año despues de todo, casi podría decir que ha sido el mejor en mucho tiempo para mis intereses.

Me alejro de leerte, pásate más por aqui


----------



## exhonsec (15 Dic 2020)

Ostras, Barullo, cómo me alegro!!!
Eso es estupendo.


----------



## barullo (15 Dic 2020)

exhonsec dijo:


> Ostras, Barullo, cómo me alegro!!!
> Eso es estupendo.



Pues sí, paradojas de la vida holles


----------



## genki (15 Dic 2020)

Buenas tardes!


----------



## estrella2009 (15 Dic 2020)

Buenas tardes

Cómo va la tarde, parece que la gente empieza a animarse


----------



## genki (15 Dic 2020)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Cómo va la tarde, parece que la gente empieza a animarse



Pero poco se animan...

Buenas!


----------



## estrella2009 (17 Dic 2020)

Bueno pues hola y adiós, esto está muy parado


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Dic 2020)




----------



## Fоrοfgоld (27 Dic 2020)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/782543-tu-que-estas-leyendo-y-no-estas-registrada-xxiv.html



Vas a pagar todo el mal que estas haciendo, tenlo por seguro.

Posiblemente seas la peor persona que he conocido.


----------



## Fоrοfgоld (27 Dic 2020)

@Katatonia aun me acuerdo de la lamida de escroto que le metiste a calopez justo cuando me dieron el ultimo baneo en el hilo que borraron para proteger a cierto narcicista patologico acosador con rasgos de psicopata ¿como se puede ser tan desvergonzado, como se puede ser tan criminal y tan pero tan canalla?


----------



## Fоrοfgоld (27 Dic 2020)

Seguramente no lo sabes pero hace meses cuando tuve los problemas con @Sappy que me subio muchisimo la ansiedad y durante dias lo estuve pasando mal teniendo que dejar el foro porque solo pensar en el me subia la ansiedad.

En aquel entonces pedi a @calopez que me borrase todos los mensajes de todas mis cuentas principales, igual que @Ibis o @Paz Verga habian pedido que les borraran contenido y se lo habian hecho, y al final le mande privados a calopez de que iba a ir a la guardia civil o a la policia a denunciarle a el o al foro si era necesario porque lo que estaba pasando ya sobrepasaba los limites y no podia seguir tolerandolo.

No se hizo nada y tuve que superarlo todo por mi solo, alejandome bastante tiempo del foro, al final acabe cometiendo el error de volver pero seguramente estuve mas de un mes sin pasarme por aqui y podria haber seguido si no hubiera cometido el error de la recalada.

calopez es un hijo de la peor puta, no me puede tratar a mi distinto a los demas y banearme y no banear a otros como @Zira que cometen todo tipo de atrocidades en el foro, delitos de todo tipo y los deja sueltos, a todo tipo de basura, escoria criminal psicopata llena de odio, esos no son baneados, esto es bulling de verdad y un linchamiento en toda regla, soy con extrema diferencia el forero que mas bulling sufre por el hecho de que lo sufro del staff y apoyado por una gran mayoria del foro, tengo transtornos y problemas mentales reales, pero lejos de usarlo para intentar justificarme lo usais como aliciente para atacarme.

Por eso entre otras cosas vais a arder, y vais a ser vacunados de los primeros porque sois basura cobarde que solo se atreve con los mas debiles, lamentables, pateticos, miserables y egoistas a un nivel pavoroso.


----------



## Fоrοfgоld (27 Dic 2020)

@Sappy es una abusadora, manipuladora y maltratadora psicologica


----------



## Fоrοfgоld (27 Dic 2020)

Hacia tiempo que no me sentia tan mal desde lo de Sappy, no me merece la pena gastarme mas con un mal nacido hijo de la peor puta sidosa como es @Life After Hate

A el tambien le deseo esto:



Solo se lo he deseado a tres personas en este foro, y no quiero que vuelva ningun hijo de puta mas asi.

Es un puto fascista asqueroso, los que tienen cosas de izquierda siempre son los mas fascistas y los mas criminales, los mas abusadores, la mayor escoria amoral.

Con todo lo que odio a la guardia civil y a la policia les llegue en un momento de desesperacion a mandar un twitter pidiendoles que investigaran burbuja a ver si podian hacer algo porque ya no podia mas, porque necesito alguien que me ampare, alguien, es lo que mas necesito realmente.


----------



## Fоrοfgоld (27 Dic 2020)




----------



## Cacaceitero (28 Dic 2020)

MWAHAHAHAHAM AY QUE ME LOL, HAMIJOS, 3 CABIADOS MANDAN.


----------



## estrella2009 (30 Dic 2020)

Vamos a subir el jilo un poquitín


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Arriba!!!


----------



## genki (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz año!!


----------



## URJC (3 Ene 2021)

Realmente estáis con el cerebro hecho mierda


----------



## genki (8 Ene 2021)

Up! 

Buen finde!


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2021)

genki dijo:


> Up!
> 
> Buen finde!



Si, cojonudo sepultado por la nieve


----------



## genki (8 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si, cojonudo sepultado por la nieve



Tirate al suelo y haz angelitos


----------



## estrella2009 (11 Ene 2021)

Hola

Que tal vuestro finde con la nieve y eso


----------



## genki (11 Ene 2021)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Que tal vuestro finde con la nieve y eso



Hola!


----------



## estrella2009 (12 Ene 2021)

genki dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 540378



Que mono es el muñequito


----------



## genki (12 Ene 2021)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Que mono es el muñequito



Y educado


----------



## estrella2009 (13 Ene 2021)

genki dijo:


> Y educado



Si es mono y educado, ya es mucho para lo que hay por ahí y no son muñequitos


----------



## genki (14 Ene 2021)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Si es mono y educado, ya es mucho para lo que hay por ahí y no son muñequitos



Todo un caballero 

Hay mucho borriquillo de dos patas


----------



## estrella2009 (14 Ene 2021)

Hola

Parece que ya van subiendo las temperaturas, hemos pasado de menos a sobre cero, algo es algo


----------



## genki (24 Ene 2021)

Up!

Buenas noches


----------



## estrella2009 (25 Ene 2021)

Hola
Que tal por aqui?


----------



## estrella2009 (5 Mar 2021)

Buenas tardes

Que tal, cómo va la cosa por aquí??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2021)

Me gustaría plasmar una poesía compuesta íntegramente por mi, que mezcla denuncia social y defender los derechos de la mujer y los nigerianos.

Mujer roja ten cuidado.
Que el negro viene con el badajo.

Tu coño comunista chorrea.
El moreno viene con su lefa.

Te van a preñar por guarra.
Sucia y comunista.

Olembe obtendrá su nacionalidad.
enfermedades de transmisión sexual te contagiara.

So guarra con gatos vivirás.
Y antidepresivos tomarás.

Roja piojosa, el nigeriano te ha lefado.
En la manifestación de los nabos.


Escribir y plasmar la denuncia social siempre me ha parecido muy constructivo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2021)

Yo una vez tuve una compañera de piso.
El primer día que se mudó aquí fui directo, la dejé el Fairy en la entrada de casa para que se fuera acostumbrando, durante ese día la muy guarra no solo no limpio si no que tampoco me hizo la comida, al llegar la tarde del primer día como compañeros de piso surgió la siguiente conversación.

Yo: oye , no vas tú muy abrigada.
Ella: tú eres un poco machista no.
Yo: es que no me jodas, no limpias, no cocinas y no te paseas desnuda por la casa, para que te crees que buscaba una mujer de compañera, si no me hubiese buscado un hombre.
Ella: mira no puedes hablarme así.

En ese momento saqué mi herramienta.


Yo: mira guarra mira, al menos esto si te gustara.
Ella:jijiji
Yo: pero si te dejo limpiarme el sable, también me limpias la casa y me cocinas.
Ella: oo si por favor haré lo que sea a cambio de limpiarte el sable.
Yo: ya sabía yo que eras una guarra y una roja.
Ella:jijiji.
Yo: haber chupa bien que si no me enfado, y repasame un poco los huevos que los tengo sudorosos.
Ella:si jijiji
Yo: haber guarra que me voy a correr espera que te enculo un minuto pero no más eh, que te mal acostumbras.
Ella: porfavor si meteme tu espada láser.
Yo: toma guarra un escupitajo con flema y moco para que te entre mejor.

A los 10 segundos el grumo se empezó a abrir paso entre mis huevos, mientras soltaba el veneno grite "por mi y por todos mis compañeros" "viva el rey" "viva España", ale bueno que ya he acabado, ponte a limpiarme un poco la casa.
Ella contenta como no podía ser de otra forma empezó a esmerarse por dejar toda la casa reluciente mientras yo foreaba en burbuja, a partir de ese momento se encargó de sus labores como mujer, mamadas, limpieza de casa y cocinar.


Moraleja: las rojas son guarras.


----------



## nombrefalso (13 Mar 2021)

*Tú que nos estás leyendo y no estás registrada...*


y ese femenino de "registrada"?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (19 Mar 2021)

nombrefalso dijo:


> *Tú que nos estás leyendo y no estás registrada...*
> 
> 
> y ese femenino de "registrada"?



Suc nor mal. Es lo que pasa cuando no te lees los hilos enteros.


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2021)

En este vídeo se habla sobre la mujer:






Pelea de perros mítica. Imprescindible auriculares.


Asombroso documento en el que podemos observar a 4 perros: 1 Perro follador: como premio por follar con la perra el pobre animal se lleva una paliza alucinante de otro perro, le dan hostias por todos los lados, es que no las ve venir, pobre animal en mi vida he visto semejante ensañamiento por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LADRIC (20 Abr 2021)

ay my @Cuqui !!!

que cukito!!!


----------



## A.k.A (27 Abr 2021)

Y este jilo de qué va?


----------



## yenneferrr (18 May 2021)

A.k.A dijo:


> Y este jilo de qué va?



Va de chupipandilleo.

@barullo era el propietario del hilo, pero calopez abrió el hilo por él...

Ya le vale a @calopez


----------



## lokeno100 (22 May 2021)

estáis acabado, ya no levantáis cabeza.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> estáis acabado, ya no levantáis cabeza.



¿qué pasa caraestaca? ¿cómo andamios?


----------



## lokeno100 (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué pasa caraestaca? ¿cómo andamios?




Bien y tú barullo, ya con esto del virus no ves una teta ni en revistas, si antes era difícil ya te olvidas, es el fin barullo.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Bien y tú barullo, ya con esto del virus no ves una teta ni en revistas, si antes era difícil ya te olvidas, es el fin barullo.



Jojojo  

Siempre tan pesimista Loke...que va coño, si le echas geta te pones morao, andarrios


----------



## lokeno100 (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> Siempre tan pesimista Loke...que va coño, si le echas geta te pones morao, andarrios




Pero si yo llevo sin dormir con tías toda la vida, en parte, porque no tengo un duro. Si no tienes dinero no duermes. Por cierto fui por primera vez a Madrid en mayo a principios, me quedé en casa de xilebo, tuve que ir a las rozas en la UNED para un laboratorio de química. Fue la primera vez que me subí en el metro.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Pero si yo llevo sin dormir con tías toda la vida, en parte, porque no tengo un duro. Si no tienes dinero no duermes. Por cierto fui por primera vez a Madrid en mayo a principios, me quedé en casa de xilebo, tuve que ir a las rozas en la UNED para un laboratorio de química. Fue la primera vez que me subí en el metro.



¿Qué tal Xilebo? ¿le va bien? dile que se pase por aqui, que ha ganado el Aleti la liga  

¿Qué te ha parecido Madrid? ¿te ha gustado? ¿sigues estudiando?


----------



## lokeno100 (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué tal Xilebo? ¿le va bien? dile que se pase por aqui, que ha ganado el Aleti la liga
> 
> ¿Qué te ha parecido Madrid? ¿te ha gustado? ¿sigues estudiando?


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Sí, sigo estudiando, ahora estoy estudiando química por la UNED, por entretenimiento ya que no duermo con tías en algo me tendré que entretener.
> 
> Xilebo por cierto ha estado con una en Madrid , llevaba 2 años, pero estaba ya harto, le llamaba martillo pilón porque la tía no paraba de contarle cosas de su hermana, su familia , problemas que no tenía nada que ver son él y le ponía la cabeza como un bombo. Encima empezó a ponerle los cuernos, quedaba con uno del gimnasio, entonces como él iba a la casa de la tía viernes por la noche, sábado y domingo, sólo la veía esos días, un día cuando fue al cuarto de baño la tía le cogió el móvil y como se fijó en el código ese del dedo que era una L me dijo leyó su whassaps y se veía como quedaba con el tío.
> 
> ...



Joder de buena se ha librado...vaya ojo que tiene el listocorral eligiendo pavas jajaja


----------



## lokeno100 (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder de buena se ha librado...vaya ojo que tiene el listocorral eligiendo pavas jajaja




Si pero es que ya buenas no quedan, eso era antes, lo dijo mi madre.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Si pero es que ya buenas no quedan, eso era antes, lo dijo mi madre.



Más vale sólo que mal acompañado con una bruja como la de Xilebo, cagalindes

bueno alguna quedarán, pero tienen que ir en tacatá y son muy jovenes para tí

me parece muy bien que sigas formandote, pero a este paso vas a empalmar los estudios con la jubilación...

ponte a currar ya coño


----------



## genki (24 May 2021)

Buenas!!


----------



## Symphony of Destruction (11 Jun 2021)

Hay floreras nuevas?


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2021)

Symphony of Destruction dijo:


> Hay floreras nuevas?



Como tú ninguna, trufita


----------



## Locke (12 Jun 2021)

Symphony of Destruction dijo:


> Hay floreras nuevas?


----------



## estrella2009 (14 Jul 2021)

Hola gente

Una pregunta sencilla

¿Conocéis personalmente, bien por familiar, vecino o amigos que se haya muerto por vacunarse contra el covid?

Yo no conozco a nadie, pero si he visto en directo como se quedaba el imán pegado donde pusieron la vacuna


----------



## genki (2 Ago 2021)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> Una pregunta sencilla
> 
> ...



Morir no, pero un par de días jodidos si.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## estrella2009 (2 Ago 2021)

genki dijo:


> Morir no, pero un par de días jodidos si.
> 
> Buenas tardes.



Vaya pues lo siento, pero peor hubiera sido si se fallece, no?


----------



## genki (4 Ago 2021)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Vaya pues lo siento, pero peor hubiera sido si se fallece, no?



No fue a mi, pero vamos, dos días malos en plan gripe fuerte y ya. Molesto, pero nada más.


----------



## estrella2009 (5 Ago 2021)

genki dijo:


> No fue a mi, pero vamos, dos días malos en plan gripe fuerte y ya. Molesto, pero nada más.



Lo que no entiendo es que insistan con una vacuna que saben que no te va a prevenir de nada, no solo por las nuevas cepas que salen continuamente con lo que las vacunas que hay ya no valen para nada, eso en el caso de que alguna vez hubieran valido

Encima te dicen que, aunque te vacunes sigues estando expuesto a contagiar y a que te contagien y para rematar por lo visto ahora a las personas mayores de 65 años las tienen que poner una tercera dosis

Esto es una milonga y encima tienes efectos secundarios de más de un día, a mi estas cosas no me gustan nada, pero respeto las opiniones de los demás, aunque no las comparta


----------



## Tro¡~¡ (1 Sep 2021)

Demigrante :rie:


----------



## Gusman (18 Sep 2021)

@el arquitecto


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

A.k.A dijo:


> Y este jilo de qué va?



A ver pomperos lo he contado 80 veces pero lo voy a contar 81 si hace falta:

Este hilo lo abrí yo una tarde de sábado del año 2013 en plan cachondeo con este título tan símpatico para que si algún visitante femenino nos leía se animara y se registrara en el foro y participara en el hilo.

En días sucesivos un grupo de amijos/as del foro fué entrando al hilo a participar de manera divertida y se convirtió en un punto de encuentro para charlar horas y horas día tras día como si de un club de amiguetes se tratara.

Así escribiamos páginas y más páginas y se iba uniendo más gente y cuando alguna pompera se unía y certificabamos que era mujer tras enseñarnos las tetas  pues le dabamos el visto bueno y la bienvenida y nos congratulabamos alejremente.

Hace años el foro estaba alojado en la plataforma vBulletin que tenía ciertas limitaciones y la dirección del foro nos pidió que al llegar a 4000 post cerraramos el hilo y abrieramos uno nuevo porque de lo contrario el hilo paginaría mal. También nos pusieron la chincheta sin pedirselo en ningún momento.

Así lo hicimos y fuímos abriendo muchas ediciones del hilo según pasaban los meses y años. Cada vez que llegaban foreras nuevas les haciamos en el mensaje de apertura del siguiente hilo un pequeño homenaje así como al resto de amijos participantes mencionandolos uno a uno. Desgraciadamente la mayor parte de los amijos/as que escribían aqui han ido dejando paulatinamente el foro. Pero fueron unos hilos muy divertidos y entrañables en los que vimos muchas cosas que en otros hilos no se solían ver como tetas y otros posados de foreras amijas.

De esta forma llegamos a octubre de 2017 y Calópez (el dueño de este foro) cerró mi hilo numero 24 y abrió este en el que estamos sin pedirme permiso ni darme ninguna explicación de por qué lo hacía. 

Desde entonces se ha convertido en esto que veis, una especie de nave a la deriva en la que se escribe poco y chorradas sin sentido, salvo los mensajes de algún que otro forero/a de aquella época como @genki, @lokeno100 o @estrella2009 que de vez en cuando escriben.

Y esa es la Historia del hilo en 8 años que lleva por aqui.


----------



## A.k.A (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A ver pomperos lo he contado 80 veces pero lo voy a contar 81 si hace falta:
> 
> Este hilo lo abrí yo una tarde de sábado del año 2013 en plan cachondeo con este título tan símpatico para que si algún visitante femenino nos leía se animara y se registrara en el foro y participara en el hilo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la reseña histórica. Entiendo que esto de "foreras" es un concepto que ha quedado obsoleto.


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

A.k.A dijo:


> Gracias por la reseña histórica. Entiendo que esto de "foreras" es un concepto que ha quedado obsoleto.



Totalmente.

Hace no tantos años teníamos unas cuantas, pero ahora esto sí que ya se ha convertido en un campo de nabos...

...o las tías que hay son más secas y no se implican, no sé


----------



## barullo (20 Sep 2021)

Qué pompero eres para decirme a mi eso


----------



## Cacaceitero (25 Sep 2021)

Me LOL con este podcast, hablan 4 tías de experiencias sobre caca, peítos y eructos: 



https://copadas.cl/2019/07/11/las-mujeres-tambien-se-tiran-peos/


----------



## perrosno (18 Oct 2021)

Alguna queda, doy fe de ello.


----------



## xilebo (21 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A ver pomperos lo he contado 80 veces pero lo voy a contar 81 si hace falta:
> 
> Este hilo lo abrí yo una tarde de sábado del año 2013 en plan cachondeo con este título tan símpatico para que si algún visitante femenino nos leía se animara y se registrara en el foro y participara en el hilo.
> 
> ...




Me lo podrias contar de nuevo a mi por 82 veces, por favor?  


Barulloooo, cuanto tiempo!! joee q buen resumen has hecho del hilo te ha faltaooo solo nombrarme a mi al final, pero bueno has nombrado a mi multinick lokeno


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Me lo podrias contar de nuevo a mi por 82 veces, por favor?
> 
> 
> Barulloooo, cuanto tiempo!! joee q buen resumen has hecho del hilo te ha faltaooo solo nombrarme a mi al final, pero bueno has nombrado a mi multinick lokeno



Coño Xilebo 18 los ojos ¿dónde te metes?


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Coño Xilebo 18 los ojos ¿dónde te metes?



Pues nada estuve de retiro espiritual , ahi trabajando mucho y pagando impuestos al estado, tampoco he hecho tanto  

la correleta aquí está de capa caída, con lo q llego a ser esto


----------



## visaman (26 Oct 2021)

entro veo que barullo sigue siendo virgen, digo eso de que os den vacunas del covid y adiós


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2021)

visaman dijo:


> entro veo que barullo sigue siendo virgen, digo eso de que os den vacunas del covid y adiós



Hombre visaman, cuanto tiempo. Todavia la vacuna no cura la virginidad


----------



## visaman (26 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Hombre visaman, cuanto tiempo. Todavia la vacuna no cura la virginidad



en barullo lo dudo será virgen y mártir hasta el final


----------



## estrella2009 (3 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> entro veo que barullo sigue siendo virgen, digo eso de que os den vacunas del covid y adiós



Hola

Seguro que tú ya tienes las tres dosis de la vacuna, dime si me equivoco


----------



## visaman (10 Nov 2021)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Seguro que tú ya tienes las tres dosis de la vacuna, dime si me equivoco



ewo ha solas en tu casa y.......


----------



## estrella2009 (2 Dic 2021)

visaman dijo:


> ewo ha solas en tu casa y.......




No te entiendo, me lo podías decir más claro?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2021)

estrella2009 dijo:


> No te entiendo, me lo podías decir más claro?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo.



Para hablar con visaman, utiliza el traductor de google, habla muy raro


----------



## SPQR (7 Dic 2021)

visaman dijo:


> entro veo que barullo sigue siendo virgen, digo eso de que os den vacunas del covid y adiós



Pa la concha etumadre, ¡MARICONSÓN!


----------



## estrella2009 (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## genki (18 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches de sábado!


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

Pues nada bienvenido

Un consejo: sigue leyendo todo lo que puedas antes de meter baza por ahi


----------



## nadie_importante (15 Ene 2022)

Este hilo se debería cambiar de título a: "Tú que nos estás leyendo y no estás vacunado"


----------



## Ratona001 (2 Feb 2022)

El bumping da cáncer de sida y metástasis de próstata


----------



## Redbull Vol. II (10 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A ver pomperos lo he contado 80 veces pero lo voy a contar 81 si hace falta:
> 
> Este hilo lo abrí yo una tarde de sábado del año 2013 en plan cachondeo con este título tan símpatico para que si algún visitante femenino nos leía se animara y se registrara en el foro y participara en el hilo.
> 
> ...






Joder que tiempos aquellos.


----------



## barullo (10 Feb 2022)

Redbull Vol. II dijo:


> Joder que tiempos aquellos.



Te perdiste esa parte, Edu


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

__





Cine y TV - SIII JODER SIIIII!!!!PASION DE GAVILANES EL RETORNO!!!!16 febreros telecirco!!!!!que LOCUROTEE ROCIADAS ILIMITADAS!!!!!exclusivas obiwanchernobil!!


si, soy yo, tu amigo y multipremiado y bla bla bla. HILO SEGUIMIENTO PRIMER CAPITULO PASION DE GAVILANES 2, 16 FEBRERO 22:00H EN TELECIRCO. Joder qué locura!!!!!la emoción me embarga!!!!. Recordáis la serie esa de mierda que solo veían las charos tras su toma de antidepresivos?? Sus sueños...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hace no tantos años teníamos unas cuantas, pero ahora esto sí que ya se ha convertido en un campo de nabos...



Hezto hez hun canpo de coñocalbas.

¿Erhez felpudosa o coñocalba?



estrella2009 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Seguro que tú ya tienes las tres dosis de la vacuna, dime si me equivoco



¿Erhez felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


>



Vale ya , joder , un poco está bien , pero no hace falta que insistas. Todo el foro ha visto esa foto y todo el foro sabe que te tocas por las noches mirándola de reojo.


----------



## genki (18 Jul 2022)

Que abandonao está esto.


----------



## SNB Superstar (19 Jul 2022)

Tú que de tienhez el coño peludo y no de heztás de rejistrada...


----------



## Terminus (29 Jul 2022)

Que poco inclvsivo @calopez se dice registrade


----------



## barullo (29 Jul 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Que poco inclvsivo @calopez se dice registrade



El inclusivo tendría que haber sido yo, rascanalgas...porque fuí yo quién abrí el hilo

...pero es que en 2013 esa parida no estaba de moda


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Ago 2022)

boomers pacodemier con vidas grises derruidos acabados

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Ago 2022)

genki dijo:


> Buenas!!!
> Casi viernes y mañana no curro  y voy fino con el vino de la cena.
> 
> A ver qué tal el que viene



qué interesante JIJIJI voy a zankearte esta mierda, zankea tú mi mierda también y así los dos generamos autoestimita macaca y majadera para no tener que buscar una soga y un olivo bien alto

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Ago 2022)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 873577



MARICÓN

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Ago 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Este hilo se debería cambiar de título a: "Tú que nos estás leyendo y no estás vacunado"



debería cambiar el titulo a boomers pacodemier que dan cancer de sida y buscan zankitos en este hilo

taluec


----------



## pagesitawa (8 Sep 2022)

estrella2009 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que insistan con una vacuna que saben que no te va a prevenir de nada, no solo por las nuevas cepas que salen continuamente con lo que las vacunas que hay ya no valen para nada, eso en el caso de que alguna vez hubieran valido
> 
> Encima te dicen que, aunque te vacunes sigues estando expuesto a contagiar y a que te contagien y para rematar por lo visto ahora a las personas mayores de 65 años las tienen que poner una tercera dosis
> 
> Esto es una milonga y encima tienes efectos secundarios de más de un día, a mi estas cosas no me gustan nada, pero respeto las opiniones de los demás, aunque no las comparta



Cada año me vacuno de la gripe y este año me he vacunado las cuatro veces para el covid y la gripe y estoy vivo y coleando y de tener que vacunarme otra vez lo haré, más allá cada uno haga lo que más mejor le parezca, en lo demás poco más que vivir el día a día y poco más.
Para muchos un dios , para mi también, pero muy diferente.
Anda que


----------



## Charole (5 Oct 2022)

saludos en general, al fin me registré


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> saludos en general, al fin me registré



Nunca es tarde


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Oct 2022)

Buenas, hamijos, ¿cómo van degostando la tarde?


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2022)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Buenas, hamijos, ¿cómo van degostando la tarde?



Hacía tiempo que no te veia, cansaliebres


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no te veia, cansaliebres



Siempre les llevo conmigo, en mi cabeza, en mis escasas sinápsis, hamijo Barullo.

¿Cómo anda hustec?


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2022)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Siempre les llevo conmigo, en mi cabeza, en mis escasas sinápsis, hamijo Barullo.
> 
> ¿Cómo anda hustec?



Voy tirando que es gerundio

¿Te quedas o te vuelves a marchar?


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Voy tirando que es gerundio
> 
> ¿Te quedas o te vuelves a marchar?



No, no, me quedo, me quedo con hustedecs, hamijo Barullo, he de ponerme al día con el foroc, he estado literalmente pillao y atrapao y eso me ha hecho no haber estado.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2022)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> No, no, me quedo, me quedo con hustedecs, hamijo Barullo, he de ponerme al día con el foroc, he estado literalmente pillao y atrapao y eso me ha hecho no haber estado.



Me alejro entonces, rebienvenido seas andarrios


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Me alejro entonces, rebienvenido seas andarrios


----------



## nougatine_ (6 Dic 2022)

@Hellsing estoy aquí


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

Quién creéis que sera el mvp del partido? 

Juseimi 
Morata 
Mohamad 
Eric García. 


Con semejante cantidad de estrellas es imposible decidir...


----------



## barullo (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién creéis que sera el mvp del partido?
> 
> Juseimi
> Morata
> ...



¿Qué hablas rascanalgas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué hablas rascanalgas?



Buenas tardes, te veo concentrado pronto hoy en el partido desde pronto.


----------



## barullo (6 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas tardes, te veo concentrado pronto hoy en el partido desde pronto.



Pronto y requetepronto valga la redundancia, cansaliebres


----------



## genki (28 Dic 2022)

Buenas tardes!


----------

